# What's for dinner?



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

Simple what is on the dinner table tonight?

As a foodie, I enjoy talking about food. What are you having for dinner? How was it on a scale of 0/10? 

For me tonight?

Beer can butt chicken on the grill, smoked with apple wood chips.

More later on prepping and how it was. (It just went on the grill...)


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2013)

i made spicy chicken and sweetcorn Quesadillas and had a few beers afterwards


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ah... a man to my heart.

Tonight is easy. We have been out with soccer practice all day. And it is hotter than hell (at least for the pacific northwest). Tonight is "firecracker hamburgers". Burgers on the grill with melted cheddar cheese and jalapenos blackened and seeded. Add some lettuce and onion and a pickle on the side... call it good.

Tomorrow? Homemade potato salad, fresh corn on the cob and chicken thighs/legs with BBQ sauce and oven buttermilk biscuits.

You chicken sounds good, man. Never have done beer butt chicken before. The paint on the aluminum cans can't possibly be good for you, but I have to try it. Gotta get out my Webber. Apparently, my two grills and smoker is not enough.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 30, 2013)

I made the old woman's favorite for her, fried spam, fried potatos and baked beans!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Ah... a man to my heart.
> 
> Tonight is easy. We have been out with soccer practice all day. And it is hotter than hell (at least for the pacific northwest). Tonight is "firecracker hamburgers". Burgers on the grill with melted cheddar cheese and jalapenos blackened and seeded. Add some lettuce and onion and a pickle on the side... call it good.
> 
> ...



I just don't think about the paint. 

All I have is a Webber and a Smoker at the moment. I am fine with my Webber as well, as I am a traditionalist when it comes to grilling. I want to upgrade my smoker to a larger smoking house though.

By the way, have you tried brining a turkey for 24 hours in salt water and then smoking it? Did one for Thanksgiving last year. Most flavorable and juicy turkey ever!


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 30, 2013)

Crap guys that all sounds good. Youall are just teasing the crap out of the rest of us. My wife is making barbecue pork sandwiches, Amish macaroni and baked beans. 

Hmm.? Come to think of it, I think I'm going to do alright tonight. I mean Angry Orchard Crisp Apple hard cider, Bud Lite, Bush lite and blackberry wine. I'm not just going to do alright tonight, I'm blessed. 

Let's eat Guys, Jeff.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 30, 2013)

French toast and bacon. Mmmmmm, tasty ,tasty bacon.

Geo


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2013)

I missed American greasy food so I got a double burger with cheese bacon and a fried onion ring tonight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

CORSNING said:


> Crap guys that all sounds good. Youall are just teasing the crap out of the rest of us. My wife is making barbecue pork sandwiches, Amish macaroni and baked beans.
> 
> Hmm.? Come to think of it, I think I'm going to do alright tonight. I mean Angry Orchard Crisp Apple hard cider, Bud Lite, Bush lite and blackberry wine. I'm not just going to do alright tonight, I'm blessed.
> 
> Let's eat Guys, Jeff.



Replace the Bud Lite and Bush Lite with real beer, and then you are doing alright.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> I missed American greasy food so I got a double burger with cheese bacon and a fried onion ring tonight



You are in Europe and you bought a hamburger? I'm ashamed of you.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2013)

Roast w/ horseradish and some mac cheese. Yum, Yum, Yum


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2013)

I had Papa Johns, but I wish I was at Thorlifter's house!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> You are in Europe and you bought a hamburger? I'm ashamed of you.



Hey I did well for 11 days trying new stuff and I have 10 more days ahead of me for trying new things!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> You are in Europe and you bought a hamburger? I'm ashamed of you.



Truth...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Hey I did well for 11 days trying new stuff and I have 10 more days ahead of me for trying new things!



So 11 days is your max before you treat your forum buddy's like your Mom?  I'll forgive you H. Only because I lub you.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2013)

Grilled Chicken Salad. My wifes way of saying, maybe you shouldn't have had the large bowl of chili AND the Bacon Cheese Burger with fried egg and hash browns for lunch tubby...ah...I mean hubby!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nothing too fancy tonight. Deep fried some fish (Walleyes, and Saugers) that I caught this past winter. Served them potato wedges and coleslaw. Washed everything down with an Arnold Palmer (half lemonade, half iced tea).
Fish was pretty tasty, taters and coleslaw were average. Arnold Palmer over ice was pretty good as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2013)

What's a sauger?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2013)

A Sauger is a close relative of the Walleye. Generally they do not grow as large and thier coloring is a bit different. Pretty much the same thing when fried up.


----------



## Readie (Jul 1, 2013)

Tonight.
Fresh sardines fried in virgin olive oil, a full salad, home made garlic bread and a bottle of 'speckled hen' beer.


----------



## yulzari (Jul 1, 2013)

Dry curried Ragondin legs with dahl and turnip top salad followed by home made cherry pie from our cherries. Washed down with Breton cider.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2013)

Well that sounds interesting.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 1, 2013)

Pizza and hot wings, with 8 or 10 cold ones!


----------



## yulzari (Jul 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Well that sounds interesting.



Sadly it will be me cooking tomorrow, not favourite wife, so it will just be rabbit stew with potatoes and a gooseberry crumble to follow (gooseberry bushes permitting).


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sounds lovely, man!


----------



## yulzari (Jul 1, 2013)

Pop in and join us for dinner Matt.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wish I could. Made the potato salad early this morning... always better hours later. Red pepper, celery, sweet vidalia onion, potatoes, some mayo, squirt of mustard and rest. Chicken quarters are rubbed in a homemade dry rub. Rest. Corn is shucked. Rubbed in butter, salted and peppered. Wrapped in wax paper. BBQ sauce made. Little olive oil, minced onion, garlic. Add catsup (ketchup), mollasses, vinegar, dry mustard, chile powder, paprika, hot sauce, chile pepper flakes, paprika.

Now for tonight... light grill. Work some grill magic on those chicken quarters, 1/3 time left... brush with BBQ sauce, rest. Cook corn in microwave (prefer a clean corn taste vs smokey... to each their own).

Oh! And buttermilk biscuits!

Note: I don't do this every night. But weather is BBQ weather and both my boys are home so I can't waste a potential family gathering. They are not long in my immediate home life. Take advantage of them when you can. Regrets suck.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 1, 2013)

Being winter were into the good wholesome warming foods, so Hil's favourite tonight, I'm cooking bangers and mash. Local made lamb sausages on the barbie with onion gravy, creamy mash potato, mash pumpkin and delicious sprouts. We usually have fresh fruit for seconds, keeping up the fibre and washed down with a good glass or two of fine Aussie wine.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2013)

I do love sprouts. The smell of them cooking? Not so much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2013)

Yesterdays Beer Can Chicken was amazing. Crispy on the outside, juicy on the inside. Amazing flavor all around.

Served it with Bruchetta made with tomatoes from our garden and carrots cooked in butter.


Tonights dinner? Chicken again. Fried Chicken though seved with mashed potatos and carrots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I do love sprouts. The smell of them cooking? Not so much.



Try cooking them with chopped bacon. Better smell and amazing flavor!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh I love the end result of sprouts pretty much any different way. And with Bacon? Well no $hit, Sherlock. I'd eat a mile of turd with bacon on it.

I've gained 6lbs just participating in this flippin' thread.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2013)

Dirty Brown Rice tonight!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

Nothing fancy tonight.
Large cod and chips


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2013)

King Prawns and Spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 2, 2013)

Fried meatballs (frikadeller) with boiled new danish potatoes, fresh boiled new carrots, melted butter from the meatballs pan, and as dessert I had some watermelon and new peas.
And coffee afterwards.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> King Prawns and Spaghetti Carbonara



Say what?! Eatin' high on the hog there, Mr. B. What's a dinner like that run with "King" Prawns.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Say what?! Eatin' high on the hog there, Mr. B. What's a dinner like that run with "King" Prawns.



Dinner was my girlfriends grandparents treat tonight, but it was about 25£ total... For me


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay that explains it. That's some mighty fancy eatin' for a young man on vacay in Europe for three weeks.  Bet that was one heck of a meal.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2013)

BTW no one eat at Grill at the Square in Leceister Square in London

Utter sh*t and pricey and awful service


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rated 1 Michelin square.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 2, 2013)

Tonight's dinner folks freshly baked by me and just out of the oven. Real Cornish Pasty (Tiddy-oggy) and the smell of the fresh baked pasty in the house takes me back to my younger days in South Devon.







NO, we won't be eating all of them, just one each the rest can go in the freezer.






The bug bu**er on the right at the back will be my lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2013)

Those freeze well? If so, how would you reheat them?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 2, 2013)

In the oven Matt at 180C fan forced (200C conventional) for about 25-30 minutes or until you can smell the delicious aroma. Never heat up in the microwave unless you want stodgy food.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks tasty Vic! What's in them?

For me this evening was angel hair pasta with a little butter, salt and pepper. Things have gone from bad to worse!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2013)

Nürnberger Bratwuerst, grilled zuchini and Bruchetta.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 3, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Looks tasty Vic! What's in them?



Turnip, potato, beef (a cheap cut like round or blade) and onion, all chopped nice and fine and well seasoned with rock salt and ground black pepper. The combination of flavours is just magic.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2013)

Mouth is watering Vic! enjoy!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 3, 2013)

Warning, you will either be jealous of or ed by what I had for dinner last night...

For dinner last night I had two White Castle Sliders with cheese, and two White Castle Chicken sliders with cheese. Burger sliders were just as nasty as I remember them to be, but I try them every now and then to see what the attaction is. The Chicken sliders were pretty good though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ Rat Burgers


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

Harrison, you really should try harder to find some better food here than **** burgers...
Whereabouts are you in England at the moment?
Cheers
John


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

MLS Sounders game tonight. Pizza and a salad.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> Harrison, you really should try harder to find some better food here than **** burgers...
> Whereabouts are you in England at the moment?
> Cheers
> John


 
Me thinks Harrison was referring to the White Castle burgers. Or at least I hope he was referring to the White Castle's


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

We can but hope BS...
Young man at large in Brighton? Oh dear....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

Well he's not exactly at large now is he. He can't make a move without his girl's consent.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2013)

I was referring to the White Castle burgers!

I'm in Watford


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

Watford is on the edge of civilisation...its as far north as any right minded southern Englishman would go...
You should try and find a good pub like the 'Escourt Arms',St johns rd, Watford.
The beers are manifold.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

He's 16 for Godsake. Give him a few more years you wanker.  Us Americans don't need any help adopting bad habits. Besides, I don't think B's policeman dad would appreciate him coming home with a drinking habit when the age in the states is 21.


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2013)

i had smoked haddock risotto with peas and parmesan tonight


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 3, 2013)

That sounds delicious Karl, trouble is I'm the only one who likes a nice bit of smoked haddock!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Well he's not exactly at large now is he. He can't make a move without his girl's consent.



There is a reason they call it a "snatch"...

I will now show myself to the door.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

...and yes you must sir. But flippin funny, I must say.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2013)

Leftover BBQ pork loin with cajun rub, pasta salad and a glass of Pinot Noir.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

Now I'm lovin' that! Pepperoni pizza, with fresh onions, red bell pepper and mushrooms. Hopefully my wonderful wife will make me a salad. C'mon Seattle Sounders kick the livin' sheep dip outta DC United!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2013)

Tonights dinner? Just a Sub Sandwich from Jimmy Johns. We went to see the fireworks down at the river, and did not have time to cook. Tomorrow the grill and smoker will be the theme...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2013)

Chicken cordon bleau and seasoned new potatos 

And beer, of course!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 4, 2013)

I wish I have the time, but it was scrambled hamburger, with chopped up French fries in a delicate catsup sauce with just a hint of garlic powder, onions, and fried in a skillet.
And 8 or 10 beers.


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2013)

2-minute noodles.

(did I mention I hate the moving process?)


----------



## Readie (Jul 4, 2013)

Not the curry pot noodle.... noooooooooooooooo.
Is moving that bad


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Had lunch out with friends today, Tempura flathead with rocket salad and Thai dressing and a glass of Riesling ……………..yum. Dinner was a light snack of grilled cheese on toast washed down with a glass of Semillon.


----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2013)

had fish finger sandwich in a 6" stottie for lunch today


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Not the curry pot noodle.... noooooooooooooooo.
> Is moving that bad



Not pot noodles, but packet jobs... yes, moving is that bad!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hot dogs on the grill. And not those oscar meyer wieners either, but a good new york beef frank with the snappy skin. Can't wait!

So I have a question. How do people like their dogs? What condiments do you use? I'll piss off a lot of folks and say I like some catsup on mine. Along with a little mustard.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2013)

Mustard and Relish is all you really need, though occasionally I'll put chili on mine.

The one odd thing I encountered in the south, they put cole slaw on it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Hot dogs on the grill. And not those oscar meyer wieners either, but a good new york beef frank with the snappy skin. Can't wait!
> 
> So I have a question. How do people like their dogs? What condiments do you use? I'll piss off a lot of folks and say I like some catsup on mine. Along with a little mustard.



I like them many different ways.

- Just Ketchup and Mustard
- Chili and Cheese
- Ketchup, Mustard and Relish
- ketchup, Mustard, Onion
- Sauerkraut

And the best hotdog ever...

Alaskan Reindeer Hotdog
- Reindeer Frank
- Ketchup
- Mustard
- Cheddar Cheese
- Onions
- Tomatoes
- Relish

And tonight for dinner...

Cheeseburgers stuffed with garlic cheese curds off the grill. Topped with Cheddar, bacon, mayo, lettuce, tomato and a fried egg.


----------



## Readie (Jul 4, 2013)

Aha...so you guys do like mustard after all 

Tonight was a salad with everything known to man in it and cold meat. No beer either


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Aha...so you guys do like mustard after all



I was born and raised in Germany. Of course I love mustard. 

I just won't ruin a good steak with it.


----------



## Readie (Jul 4, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I was born and raised in Germany. Of course I love mustard.
> 
> I just won't ruin a good steak with it.



Touche


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2013)

Off to light the grill...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting with the egg, Adler. Hear that all the time and cannot fault it, even though I have not tried it. Sounds like fork and knife fare though.

Here is Seattle area they are claiming the hotdog genre fame of using cream cheese.  I'm a more simple dog eater and don't like all the fixin's with them. I do love me chili dog. And I do like onions and sour kraut. Hot sauce. But I can't do the pickle, cheese, chopped tomato, crappola. That's the kinda stuff you put on a burger theme for my tastes.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2013)

I like mustard, onion relish and pickled hot bell peppers on my dogs.

Tonight's dinner was pita pizzas baked on the BBQ with fresh garden herbs and a glass of locally brewed IPA.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lurvely...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Interesting with the egg, Adler. Hear that all the time and cannot fault it, even though I have not tried it. Sounds like fork and knife fare though.



You should try it. It really is great. It is messy though, but who cares!  The best part is when you first pick up the burger in your hands, and you squeeze down on the bun. The yoke of the fried egg, busts out and oozes all over the burger and saturates the bun. Hmmm, yeah you gotta try it! It is a foodies wet dream.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You should try it. It really is great. It is messy though, but who cares!  The best part is when you first pick up the burger in your hands, and you squeeze down on the bun. The yoke of the fried egg, busts out and oozes all over the burger and saturates the bun. Hmmm, yeah you gotta try it! It is a foodies wet dream.



Truer words have never been said my friend! Locally it's been called a "Bull Burger" though I have no idea why...


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Off to light the grill...



Slight time difference same action 
Enjoy your meal.

For us, free range gammon steaks done to a T.
Sorry to say but, mustard is a must with gammon...

Cold boiled new potatoes and salad. Freshly made crusty bread and butter.
Stella to toast the sun with


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2013)

five spiced pork, honey, orange and ginger reduction with rice


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

Damn, I'm hungry.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> I like mustard, onion relish and pickled hot bell peppers on my dogs.



I wouldn't put that on my Labradors 


OH... Hot Dogs hahahaha... Frankfurters, Saveloy. Very good.

Now.. I always put butter on my roll before the relishes and unmentionable mustard. Is that common practice with you guys too?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nope. But then again, it has become a fad to put anything and everything on your hotdogs anymore.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Nope. But then again, it has become a fad to put anything and everything on your hotdogs anymore.




Got to taste the hotdog though....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

That's my position. Who the heck wants to put mustard, onions, pepperoncini, a whole pickle spear, celery salt, etc on a hotdog. Hell you could that on tofu FFS (just learned that acronym).


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> That's my position. Who the heck wants to put mustard, onions, pepperoncini, a whole pickle spear, celery salt, etc on a hotdog. Hell you could that on tofu* FFS (just learned that acronym)*.



Ha You learned!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

See you can teach and old dog new tricks.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> See you can teach and old dog new tricks.



Ok ok...I had to goggle FSS... F***ing Super Sweet"


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

Who's on first?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2013)

WTF with the TLA's?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm clueless...


----------



## Readie (Jul 6, 2013)

Popping back to planet earth. albeit briefly 

Tea today was a **** off BBQ, a combined effort with the inlaws. Just about everything that you mentioned was cooked and eaten.
Beer was flowing and several hours later I have the most appalling wind... hump.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

...hump? Really? ...hump??

Is that a British adjective for an azz trumpet sound? Or just a uneducated man's discrete harrumph to hide the fart.


----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

Couldn't possibly say old boy... official secrets act don't you know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2013)

Must catch up...

Friday: Moroccan Chicken with Cuscuss

Saturday: Fish Tacos and Penne Pasta with
Crawfish, chorizo and tomatoes in a spicy chili cream sauce.

Tonight: Pizza, since I don't feel like cooking after this long 6 hour drive.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice.

Tonight was BBQ strip loin, baked potato and sauteed mushroom washed down with a Malbec.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2013)

****! Didn't want to cook tonight. But my oldest boy had his girlfried over to watch a movie. He has to work the rest of the week and my youngest boy has soccer every night for the rest of the week. Thought I could get away with a "pick night". Well, ****, sucked it up and got in the kitchen.

Made Italian lugenaga sausage with diced carrots, celery, garlic and chopped tomatoes with fresh basil oregano. Side dish of spaghettini with garlic, olive oil, butter and parmesan with fresh cracked pepper.

I think tomorrow should be a baloney sandwich.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

Tasty Matt


----------



## rochie (Jul 8, 2013)

good old sausage and mash tonight !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 8, 2013)

Lagging behind a bit here:

Saturday just a simple Spaghetti Bolognaise and a good sprinkling of Parmesan.

Sunday was Zucchini Soup night with Parmesan cheese, Sour Cream and lovely fresh baked bread.

Monday we had Chicken Amatriciana with Sautéed Potatoes, Broccoli and Sprouts

Tonight were back to the, as Karl says, good old bangers and mash with mashed pumpkin.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 8, 2013)

No real plan tonight so went with my default fallback - assorted cheeses with crackers, apple, grapes, and crackers and a glass of red.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> No real plan tonight so went with my default fallback - assorted cheeses with crackers, apple, grapes, and crackers and a glass of red.



Oh man, I could never get tired of that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2013)

Home-made chicken cheese enchiladas and Negra Modelo beer


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yum


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Yum


Now relaxing out on the deck with another Modelo and a Macanudo


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

Amost perfect except substitute the macanudo for some cavendish in a lovely Meerschaum pipe.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2013)

Tempting, but I used to favor Borkum Riff...been ages since I pulled out the old briar


----------



## yulzari (Jul 9, 2013)

It's rabbit massacre time today so it's fried rabbit liver with swiss chard cooked two ways and sauteed potatoes, followed by gooseberry pie and lashings of custard tonight. Bottle of rose in the fridge.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

'been ages since I pulled out the old briar'

I had to read that twice so as not to jump to a conclusion... that would then be as ridiculous as saying 'you could arrested for that Dave'.



While we bask in the current heat wave we are eating salad, strawberries, continental cold meats,fresh sardines, cheeses, freshly made bread and more strawberries.
Bloody 'andsome.
I could get used to this


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

lol...I had meant "Burl" but that was said after a very long day of dealing with Doctors and Lawyers...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

hamburger patties on the grill, steamed yukon gold potates with chives and a dollop of sourcream, and pasilla peppers blackened on the BBQ, skinned and stuffed with cheese


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Got room for one more at your table?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Absolutely!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2013)

Pasta shells with a mix of kungpo hunters sauces, a splash of rich dark soy, mixed veg's with peppers and some grilled fish fingers, tempted perhaps to use a bit of Trinidadian Scorpion Chilli in it or not, to me cool down? ..muhuhahaha the top half of one if not a whole one or more left in my freezer.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

My youngest son (13) makes salsa constantly with Scotch Bonnet peppers. My god those things are snot inducing hot.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good lad. All they need is English mustard to clear the nostrils and guts...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

You and your flippin mustard.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdqwWo13pyw_


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2013)

Scotch bonnets are gentle if you don't have more than a few at a time in *a* day. 
Trinidadian Scorpion Chili is the only heat so far that I actually felt going around my duodenum intestines etc as it 'progressed', and that was when I didn't know how hot and used a whole shredded one, minus only the seeds in a noodle broth... next day it didn't burn, and it didn't pass like a Johny Cash song I thought it hotly would either, but boy who needs enemas, just a bit of ol natures spice..

..Funny advert, she puts Franks red hot sauce, on everything! oh er misses, so me thinks when Franks and Ethel are blushing together, they forgot to wash their lips and fingers...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkyfDuJmGNI_


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

A stay in an NHS hossie will give you the shits as well. Who needs chilli when they have MRSA...


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd rather have the Trinidad scorpion chili, its spicey enough it could kill the mrsa just on its scoville scale...


----------



## yulzari (Jul 9, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> I'd rather have the Trinidad scorpion chili, its spicey enough it could kill the mrsa just on its scoville scale...



I'll put the toilet paper in the fridge ready then!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't have no Ring of Fire then, its spice must have largely been broken down by the time it came to 'Gone in 120 seconds', which is weird, co's a handful of jalapenos has generated more heat upon exiting than that - ahh, it didn't touch the sides either like the cooler jala's by perchance might've.

Mmm, apologies if your reading this thread and was feeling hungry, hopefully you still have some appatite(s) so forgive my juxtaposition of the topic.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

'I'd rather have the Trinidad scorpion chili, its spicey enough it could kill the mrsa just on its scoville scale... '

Umm... Trinidad scorpion chilli v MRSA.
There's only way to find out...

FIGHT


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2013)

really slummed it tonight i had a peanut butter, chocolate spread and popping candy buttie !

oh and a bag of cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2013)

Mussels in White Wine Sauce

Hmmm so good...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yummy! I love me some mussels.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

Somehow ended up at a TGI Fridays... Don't ask me why or how we got there but I ate Something called The Monster


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

I assure you I won't ask why a young American gent ended up at an American restaurant eating an American "Monster" burger while in Europe.

Nope. Not gonna ask. Not gonna do it. Not gonna...

WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

I tried a lot of stuff I've never even heard before DONT worru


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not worru.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

When I was in Europe, the closest thing I had to American food was the BBQ chicken I made for my sweetheart's parents. This included baked potatos, done up right there on the grill (stuffed with sour cream, chives and a dash of garlic).

Otherwise, I was in culinary heaven trying all the cool stuff the locals had to offer. I will say that I did have a Pizza while I was in Torree Del Greco, Italy and it was different than what Americans are used to.

On a side note, thier version of Coke is alright but the Pepsi tastes like ass...no matter though, I was after the Bulgarian beer like Kamonitsa and Zagorka, both traditionally based on Czech lagers and completely badass.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

My 'cousin' went to Europe and stayed and lots of hostels when he (and I) were very young. He came back with craving for good ole 'merican tuna salad... canned tuna with mayo.

Interesting what we crave when denied.. isn't it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 9, 2013)

Savoury Mexican Beans made with minced beef, polenta and Greek yoghurt topped with grilled Cheddar cheese, served up with steamed butter and caraway seed cabbage. Another winter warmer washed down with a good Margret River Merlot.

As for real Italian Pizza Dave, scrumptious, tasty and simply a delight to experience, much better than the over stacked over flavoured concoctions were subjected to on the home front.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree. I prefer a good stone fire oven thin crust European Pizza.

The best is with garlic, squid, mussels, shimp and fish.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy smokes Vic! I want to come to your house.

Had to rush home from work today and head to Nanton. "Dinner" was Havarti cheese slices on rye bread and a glass of milk. Apple in the truck.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I agree. I prefer a good stone fire oven thin crust European Pizza.
> 
> The best is with garlic, squid, mussels, shimp and fish.



Holy sh** that sounds so good


----------



## Readie (Jul 10, 2013)

'Interesting what we crave when denied.. isn't it.'

Yes it is. I think that out taste buds are programmed from birth - youth and there are some things that you get very used too at home and can never find abroad. That can be anything from Tea/coffee upwards.

In France we dont really miss anything British ( we take our tea bags ) so, we enjoy all the French have to offer.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 10, 2013)

Porkchops on the grill and traditional 'merican green bean casserole.


----------



## yulzari (Jul 10, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Interesting what we crave when denied.. isn't it.



After 3 weeks in China and all I wanted was a curry. Thank you Hong Kong. Proper job. Served on a banana leaf.


----------



## Readie (Jul 10, 2013)

This gem has something for everyone.

Cours Saleya, Nice 69 Insider Tips, Photos and Reviews

The Fruit de Mar is superb. Washed down with an ice cold Stella, the polite and accomodating French make every visit a joy.


----------



## yulzari (Jul 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> Washed down with an ice cold Stella, the polite and accomodating French make every visit a joy.



Er. Isn't Stella Flemish? 

Beer from Flanders is good though, especially the wheat beers.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Too doggone lazy to cook today so called in an order to PF Chang's for some Chinese takeout. Ordered Pork Lo Mein, Fried Pork dumplings, and Shanghai Cucumbers. Don't ask me what Shanghai Cucumbers are, but it sounded tasty.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2013)

Nothing special tonight.

Grilling burgers stuffed with 5 year aged white cheddar. Topped with swiss cheese, grilled mushrooms and onions and mayo.

While coals are getting hot, enjoying some New Glarus Beer from Wisconsin.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2013)

Nothing special huh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2013)

Just burgers...

...yummy burgers.


----------



## Readie (Jul 11, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Er. Isn't Stella Flemish?
> 
> Beer from Flanders is good though, especially the wheat beers.



It well may be John..I have never looked or even thought about Stella's origin to be honest. I'm not a fan of wheat beers. Not my thing.
I'm happy to try any beer, but usually go for Stella as I enjoy it.


----------



## Readie (Jul 11, 2013)

Tonights tea is grilled fresh salmon, with boiled Jersey Royal potatoes and a side salad.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nothing special tonight.
> 
> Grilling burgers stuffed with 5 year aged white cheddar. Topped with swiss cheese, grilled mushrooms and onions and mayo.
> 
> While coals are getting hot, enjoying some New Glarus Beer from Wisconsin.



Dude get your own cooking channel, special or not anything you make sounds delicious.......reading that made me want Burgers at 6am here.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 11, 2013)

Simply carbonara tonight. Oh and not forgetting the wine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2013)

Today I grilled some BBQ Chicken Breast sandwiches. 

Dry rubbed the chicken and grilled it. Put the BBQ sauce on the last 5 minutes (biggest mistake people make is putting the sauce on in the beginning). Then put some Cheddar Cheese on the chicken to melt. After it was melted, sprinkled lots of applewood smoked bacon and onions on it. Then put between bread and yummy!

Enjoyed it with a nice Alaskan Amber Ale...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 11, 2013)

Pulled some homemade italian meatsauce out of the freezer to make some spaghetti for the boys soccer tournament. Need those carbs! 12oz dried spaghetti between the two of them.  Oh to be young again.

Now what are my wife and I to do... hmmm.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Pulled some homemade italian meatsauce out of the freezer to make some spaghetti for the boys soccer tournament. Need those carbs! 12oz dried spaghetti between the two of them.  Oh to be young again.
> 
> Now what are my wife and I to do... hmmm.



Come on Matt you're home with your wife and you come on here, what's wrong with you? See I can be like you guys too


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2013)

My Sweetheart is making stuffed chicken breast at the moment...smoked ham and bleu cheese are the stuffin's...fried seasoned new potatos are on the side...smells good, can't wait!

I just looked over and saw a Chardonnay on the counter, too


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 11, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Come on Matt you're home with your wife and you come on here, what's wrong with you? See I can be like you guys too



No you can't. You haven't been married for 25yrs. While I admire your effort, you have no understanding of the wisdom that means. But keep tryin'! 

I laugh with you, not at you.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Today I grilled some BBQ Chicken Breast sandwiches.
> 
> Dry rubbed the chicken and grilled it. Put the BBQ sauce on the last 5 minutes (biggest mistake people make is putting the sauce on in the beginning). Then put some Cheddar Cheese on the chicken to melt. After it was melted, sprinkled lots of applewood smoked bacon and onions on it. Then put between bread and yummy!
> 
> Enjoyed it with a nice Alaskan Amber Ale...


 
Dang that sounds good. I'm coming to your house tomorrow for leftovers. Alaskan makes some pretty tasty beer. If you haven't tried Alaskan Summer yet go pick some up. My favorite Alaskan beer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2013)

Shrimp and Scallop scewers hot off the grill. Marinated in lemon juice, olive oil, white wine, garlic, basel and thyme.

Fresh peppers and zuchini grilled as well.


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Shrimp and Scallop scewers hot off the grill. Marinated in lemon juice, olive oil, white wine, garlic, basel and thyme.
> 
> Fresh peppers and zuchini grilled as well.



Very nice Chris. That meal sounds wonderful. Which Shrimps do you use?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2013)

The farmed kind. Getting harder and harder to find open ocean shrimps. Most come from Asia anymore. Read a huge article on that just a couple weeks ago. 
Apparently a huge worldwide demand for shrimp cannot be sustained at a cheap price without farming. So we end up with farmed shrimp virtually everywhere and the open ocean shrimp goes to fancy restaurants and high price markets. And according to the article, virtually all fish mongers and grocery outlets were silent or lied about their origin. You can tell the difference. Not by taste so much, but by texture. The farmed shrimp are "mushier".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2013)

Readie said:


> Very nice Chris. That meal sounds wonderful. Which Shrimps do you use?



I am sure they were farmed. I bought them at the local seafood market. I took extra-large jumbo shrimp.

And tonight for dinner...

Grilled beef and chicken fajitas. 

Having a garden party with friends. First to the range for shooting, then good food and beer.


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

Raw or cooked?

Shrimps here are smaller than Prawns and used to be a seaside treat. Usually in a paper cone with vinegar.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2013)

Readie said:


> Raw or cooked?
> 
> Shrimps here are smaller than Prawns and used to be a seaside treat. Usually in a paper cone with vinegar.



Raw of course. These were pretty good size. About 3 to 4 inches. Not as large as Arctic or Tiger Prawns of course.

I never buy cooked. Always raw, and usually still with the shell. The size depends on what I am cooking.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2013)

They are sized by number per pound. 8-12 are collosal, I think. 13-18 are jumbo, and 19-24 are large. Havent seen small. Usually around here people go right to popcorn shrimp after that.


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

Ah, thanks for explaining that guys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2013)

Serbian Cevapcici fresh off the grill.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't even know that that is.

Tonight, so much soccer this weekend. We are weary. Corn on the cobb with butter and fresh ground telicherry pepper and a sprinkling of sea salt. I don't know why I like sea salt so much better than processed iodized salt... but I do! 

Now what else...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2013)

Stirfried veggies and Sweet-n-Sour Pork


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2013)

Had some fluke that my little brother caught today!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 14, 2013)

Both sound lovely!

How do you cook your fluke?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I don't even know that that is.



It is a traditional balkan dish. Basically uncased sausages made with a mixture of beef, lamb and pork. Often served in pita with white onions and Ajvar (a minced relish made from red peppers, eggplant and garlic).

Ampersand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 14, 2013)

Tis' my day. So a New York strip, 2 " thick, a baked potato, and corn on the cob!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum!

Burgers and fresh slaw tonight.


----------



## Readie (Jul 15, 2013)

A feast from all of you. Lovely food and you have given us some ideas too.
Appreciated
John


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2013)

Homemade chicken enchiladas. Cook up some thighs/legs with onion, garlic and chile powder. Shred it up. Blacken some poblano pepper on the BBQ, remove blackened skin and thinly slice. Shred some cheddar cheese. Add both to chicken. Roll in corn tortillas, place in baking dish and top with tomatillo sauce and more shredded cheese. Mexican rice and beans. And mas cervesa!

Usually make two dishes of enchiladas and freeze the second one. Keeps good in the freezer for a couple of months. Makes a great midweek meal with little effort.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2013)

You know what would make this thread even better, PICTURES!!! But I already drool all over my keyboard without pictures, so maybe that's not a good idea after all.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2013)

Pictures? Sure, I can hook ya' up! How about a Teriyake beef dinner I had a couple weekends back, when I was over on the coast?

Tomo's Japanese resteraunt at the Hotel Arcata has perhaps the best Teriyake beef I have ever had. Period.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2013)

Man that looks tasty!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Man that looks tasty!


 
I was just about to post the exact same response!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sure as hell does. But then again, after his accident, I don't begrudge him for anything in life. Live it my injured friend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 15, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Homemade chicken enchiladas. Cook up some thighs/legs with onion, garlic and chile powder. Shred it up. Blacken some poblano pepper on the BBQ, remove blackened skin and thinly slice. Shred some cheddar cheese. Add both to chicken. Roll in corn tortillas, place in baking dish and top with tomatillo sauce and more shredded cheese. Mexican rice and beans. And mas cervesa!
> 
> Usually make two dishes of enchiladas and freeze the second one. Keeps good in the freezer for a couple of months. Makes a great midweek meal with little effort.



That sounds really good!

As for me tonight. Too damn hot to cook. 6 in the afternoon and still 90 degrees and a humidity of 85%...

Still I will go out and light the grill. I will just be doing chicken drum sticks. Serving it with sweet peas from the garden.

Because of the heat though, I have no desire to actually cook or grill. I will just light the grill, go inside. Come out when the coals are ready and throw the chicken on. As soon as they are done, I will run back inside.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Sure as hell does. But then again, after his accident, I don't begrudge him for anything in life. Live it my injured friend.


Thanks Matt, doing the best I can! 

When I'm out of these braces and can walk on my foot again, I'll definately be getting back to some of my favorite local eateries!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2013)

Just had pusgetti tonight with a salad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 15, 2013)

Pusgetti?

Is that what they call it now?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 16, 2013)

Barbequed Moroccan lamb cutlets with mash, cabbage and carrots and a nice glass of wine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2013)

That sounds great Vic!

For me...

Been smoking ribs for the last 4 hours. Can't wait to sink my teeth into them.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2013)

Nothing over enterprising here over the past few days, Chicken Amatriciana and Sauté Potatoes, Thursday. Gold fish, chips and peas Friday. Whatever you could find in the fridge last night and tonight a dish called Kai-t-min.

This is a good winter warming dish made up from beef mince, chicken noodle soup, chopped onion, garlic, cabbage, carrot and whatever other chopped vegetables you want to use. In a large pan, fry the onion and garlic until sort, add the mince and brown, chuck in all the other ingredients, along with some curry powder, soy sauce and chilli all to your taste, add seasoning and some water, bring to the boil and then simmer for a while. It's almost like a wholesome soup and with nice fresh baked bread. Yum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2013)

My self critic to my ribs I smoked today...



> Not saying I will win the BBQ Pit Masters competition, but these are the best ribs I have ever smoked!
> 
> The Apple Wood smoke flavor was strong but not overpowering. The rub made a sweet but spicy bark, which complemented the BBQ sauce (which was brushed on during the last 15 minutes), and trapped in all the succulent juices. Damn was it good.
> 
> Now enjoying a New Glarus Brewing Co. Moon Man No Coast Pale Ale in the yard to top it off...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 22, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My self critic to my ribs I smoked today...



You just like tormenting me don't you. Going to have to fire up the smoker this weekend and smoke me some Spareribs with home made BBQ Sauce!
So, this coming Saturday, barring any catastrophies I'll be dining on BBQ Pork Ribs, some Bread Butter Pickles from the Farmers Market, some home made Jalepeno cornbread, a little coleslaw, maybe some smoked beans? Is it Saturday yet!


----------



## yulzari (Jul 22, 2013)

It's quiz night tonight at the bar so it is lasagna and unspecified dessert courtesy of the management for tonight's dinner.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2013)

Grilled Burgers stuffed with garlic cheese curds, topped with colby jack, mayo, onions and tomatoes.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well Dad died. So last nights dinner was put on hold. Tonight we eat BBQ beef short ribs, dry rubbed and then coated with sauce at the end. Baked potato, butter, sourcream and sliced green onions. Steamed fresh corn on the cob rubbed with butter, salt and fresh cracked pepper.

Gonna miss you, dad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2013)

I really really am sorry to hear that Matt. If you wanna just talk or vent, you know how to contact me.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear, Matt. My thoughts are with you. Damn the Big D.

MM


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2013)

Terrible news Matt, my condolences.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2013)

Ah sorry about that Matt


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that Matt. 

Tonight was lamb chop with couscous...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 24, 2013)

Real sorry to hear that Matt, my thought are with you.

Dinner tonight: Lemon Chicken Tagine with green beans, couscous and a sprinkling of toasted almond and coriander.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Losing a parent is always difficult to take.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2013)

Tonight, nothing special...

A few hotdogs.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Tonight, nothing special...
> 
> A few hotdogs.


Same here...

Cheese-stuffed dogs with a green salad on the side


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2013)

Dam Matt, I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 24, 2013)

Spicy Ramen noodles with chicken, sweet Thai chili sauce combined with Sichuan spicy sauce and Sriracha hot chili sauce.
Whole grain brown rice.
Should have had a Pilsner but was out.  Had to make do with milk.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2013)

I've heard several people talk about Srirachi Sauce, what does it taste like? Is it like a sweet chili sauce?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2013)

Old Wizard said:


> Spicy Ramen noodles with chicken, sweet Thai chili sauce combined with Sichuan spicy sauce and Sriracha hot chili sauce.
> Whole grain brown rice.
> *Should have had a Pilsner but was out.  Had to make do with milk.*



How the hell you get away with that substitution?


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I've heard several people talk about Srirachi Sauce, what does it taste like? Is it like a sweet chili sauce?



Hot hot.
Comes in a squeeze bottle and your hot spicy tolerance determines how long you squeeze.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2013)

Chicken with warm potato salad and green salad...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 25, 2013)

Minestrone Soup with parmesan cheese and crisp fresh buttered bread. Good Friday night tucker, specially with a nice glass of red.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2013)

Got out of class late tonight, so stopped and picked up Burger with Portobello mushrooms and Swiss Cheese.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I've heard several people talk about Srirachi Sauce, what does it taste like? Is it like a sweet chili sauce?



Yes, but more like a slighty sweet garlic hot pepper sauce. Not overwhelming in hot. And very mildly sweet. Good stuff.

Tonight, I have family over for the bereavement frickin' all goddam week extravaganza... sorry...just needed to vent.

Heat oven to 400F, Making some lasagna rolls. Mix up some parmesan, eggs, ricotta, chopped spinach and italian sausage. Make some lasagna noodles al dente. Put the cheese/egg/sausage mixture on the lasagna noodles (about 2T per noodle) and roll up. A Beschemel sauce is put in a 13x9 pyrex pan. Put the rolled noodles in pan not touching. Pour marinara over the top. Sprinkle with mozzerella over each roll. Bake for 20min covered in foil. Remove foil and bake for 10min more.

Home made garlic bread. 2.5inx15in french bread cut in half. Put 4Tbsp butter and 1Tbsp olive oil in bowl. Mince with a fork. Add 2tsp of minced garlic and 2Tbsp of minced parseley. Pinch of salt. Mix well. Cut loaf in half and spread on each side. Wrap in foil tightly. Bake in same 400F oven 20min.

Tell family that you need to grieve and get the **** out of your house.

Repeat.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2013)

Went and got Chinese take-out:
Sweet-n-Sour Pork, Pork fried rice and fried Wontons (along with all the tastey stuff that comes with the order)...

Finally found a great Chinese resteraunt that puts more than one piece of pineapple in the SnS Pork, matter of fact, they load all sorts of goodies in there and while I would never drink Tsing-Tao beer by itself, it goes very well with Chinese food (big surprise there, right?)

And Matt, that lasagna sound real good...I'll have to copy that down and give it a shot sometime soon!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 27, 2013)

Porter Beer Beef Casserole, creamy mash potato, mash pumpkin and sprouts. And the inevitable glass or two of good wine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> mash pumpkin and sprouts. .



That actually sounds pretty good.


----------



## Readie (Jul 27, 2013)

A bowel bashing vindaloo and real ale.
Good for the soul


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 27, 2013)

BBQ chicken and baked potatoes. 
Also good for the soul.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 27, 2013)

Amen brother.

Some solace tonight. Hebrew National hotdogs, mustard and fresh sourkraut. And a couple of homemade pickles. Make it quiet please.


----------



## Readie (Jul 28, 2013)

After the ring of fire...tea today will be a little blander. Mrs R will make sure of that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2013)

Was at a metal concert last night. Dinner for me last night?

7 Sliders from White Castle.

Seemed like such a great idea last night. Not so much this morning...


----------



## Readie (Jul 28, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Seemed like such a great idea last night. Not so much this morning...




If I had a pound for every time i have said that I would be rich 

As for tonight.... I totally overdid it last night and may give tea a miss....

I can only blame the dogs for so long !!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2013)

Stole a recipe from a TV show called "Cooks Country" called Huli Huli Chicken. Made famous by some Polynesian Resaurant in the 50's if I rememeber correctly. Soaked the chicken in a combo of water, soy sauce, a boat load of garlic and fresh ginger and soaked for 6 hours. Threw it on the grill. Slathered with homemade Teriyaki type sauce and served with fresh from the field Sweet Corn and some Bread Butter pickles I picked up at the local Farmers Market.
Down side is I still smell like garlic this morning.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

That really sounds pretty good. How did it come out?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2013)

Smelling like Garlic is a down side? What planet are you from?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2013)

A bit behind here...

Sunday Dinner, went out for Thai. Had a chicken and mushroom lemon grass soup, and Thai Chicken served in a red curry 3 flavor sauce served with rice, brocolli, carrots and cabbage.

Monday: Grilled burgers stuffed with Gorgonzola Cheese. Topped with swiss cheese, sauteed mushrooms, caramalized onions and mayo on an onion bun.

Tonight: Wiener Schnitzel and Bratkartoffeln (fried potatoes).


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2013)

Had burgers yesterday with melted swiss on 'em washed down with a few Negra Modelos.

Tonight, cheese ravioli, garlic bread with salad. I think she got a chocolate cheesecake at the store today, I saw something going on in there but got chased out of the kitchen 

Ahh, and the beer for tonight will be several Pilsner Urquells :thumleft:


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 30, 2013)

Pepperoni pasta and a glug or two of wine last night.

Cornish Pasty, a few veg and more wine tonight. Maybe some hot roasted chestnuts later…………………………………………………..Who am I kidding, I'll definitely be having the chestnuts later.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Shepards Pie. And I used some hot sauce on my portions.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> That really sounds pretty good. How did it come out?



It came out pretty good. The Soy Sauce marinade made an awesome color on the skin when it grilled. I think next time I do this it will be in the smoker though. Skin got a bit dark by the time the chicken got up to temp. Not really burned, but it was pretty dark. The basting sauce smelled awesome as I reduced it in the kitchen. Another reason to put this is the smoker, basting it longer at a lower temp for a little longer time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll have to try the soy-sauce marinade next time.

When I BBQ my chicken, I'll marinade the boneless breasts in teriyake sauce seasoned with garlic for about an hour prior to setting them on the grill.

Once on the grill (my bigass Weber), I turn them about every 5 minutes or so, lightly rubbing a seasoned BBQ sauce mixture on the tops before putting the lid back on (bottom vent wide open, top vent open about 25%, moderate heat) and do this for about 30+ minutes.

Dang...here I am having my morning coffee and craving BBQ chicken!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I'll have to try the soy-sauce marinade next time.
> 
> When I BBQ my chicken, I'll marinade the boneless breasts in teriyake sauce seasoned with garlic for about an hour prior to setting them on the grill.
> 
> ...



Here's the Cook's country recipe if you want to give it a try.

*Hawaiian Huli Huli Chicken*from Cook’s Illustrated Summer Grilling 2011

*Marinade:*
2 quarts water
2 cups soy sauce
1 tablespoon vegetable oil plus extra for cooking grate
6 medium garlic cloves, minced or pressed
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger
4 split chicken halves

Glaze
3 6-ounce cans pineapple juice
1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup ketchup
1/4 cup rice vinegar
2 tablespoons grated fresh ginger
4 medium garlic cloves, pressed
2 teaspoons Siracha

2 cups wood chips, soaked in water for 15 minutes and sealed in a foil packet
For the chicken, heat the oil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add garlic and ginger and cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, 30 seconds). Combine the water and soy sauce in a zip top bag. Add the cooked aromatics and swish to combine. Add chicken and refrigerate for at least one hour and up to 8 hours.
To make the glaze, combine all the glaze ingredients in a medium saucepan and bring to a boil. With heat at medium, simmer glaze until thick and syrupy, 20-25 minutes.
Build a single-level fire on the grill. Place the foil packet directly on the coals. When coals are medium-hot, grill is ready. Clean grate.
Remove the chicken from the brine and pat dry with paper towels. Lay the chicken on the grill skin side up, but not right on top of the foil packet. Grill 20-25 minutes, until skin is nicely browned. Flip chicken and continue to grill, covered, another 20-25 more until internal temperature reaches 170-175.
Transfer the chicken to a plate, brush liberally with glaze and cover for 5 minutes. Serve the chicken with the remaining glaze on the side.


I added a third tablespoon of Siracha sauce and it still didn't seem spicy at all, next time may add more. But it sure did smell good when it was reducing on the oven. Also took much longer to reduce than the recipe states. I also built a two zone fire on the grill, one with coal, and the other no coals. Did not want the chicken directly over the coals. Also threw a couple chunks of Cherry wood on the coal for a little smoke. Did not have any Mesquite on hand. Gotta be carefull with Mesquite though, too much gives an off taste IMO.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Big pot of beans with ham bone, onion, celery and seasonings. Slow cooked all day. Served with cornbread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2013)

I could go for that...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Buck, printed that up and will give it a shot next time I BBQ


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2013)

As an afterthought I thought I'd add that I do not like thier method of using soaked wood chips in a foil packate. Gives off too much, as the BBQ purists call it "dirty white smoke". I generally just throw a well seasoned/dry chunk of wood on the fire and let it burn.

And remember when you are sauteing that garlic and ginger it's going to make the whole house smell of sauteed garlic and giniger for the rest of the day


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2013)

...and nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Big pot of beans with ham bone, onion, celery and seasonings. Slow cooked all day. Served with cornbread.



Was never a big fan of this in my younger days. Mom would make it all the time, but I hated it. Now it's something I want to try again, but never seem to do. I may have to make a pot of this this fall when the weather starts to get cold. Do you put vinegar in it after you scoop up a bowl full or is that somehing my Father invented?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2013)

No vinegar, though I have heard of that being done down south. I love beans, but the ham bone makes it. All the marrow breaks down along with the remaining meat and the bones can be removed with nothing left on them. The meat shreds itself and virtually disentigrates. Talk about a good rich eat. A staple of my kin in Alabama. We always had a pot of beans once a week cooking in a cast iron pot all day. I make them in a slow cooker (crockpot) and freeze the leftovers to pull out for another easy meal. And you can't make a cheaper meal.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is my (departed) Mom's Goulash Recipe. When my wife first made it for me I nearly cried. The taste brought back so many memories. One thing my wife did to make it her own was to make Bisquick dumplings and allow them to cook on top of the Goulash for the last 10 - 15 minutes. This makes it a total carb love fest!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Here is my (departed) Mom's Goulash Recipe. When my wife first made it for me I nearly cried. The taste brought back so many memories. One thing my wife did to make it her own was to make Bisquick dumplings and allow them to cook on top of the Goulash for the last 10 - 15 minutes. This makes it a total carb love fest!
> 
> View attachment 239334



That looks simple enough and pretty tasty.
I've got a recipe in a book that's very simular, called Hungarian Goulash. I think it calls for Mushrooms as well. Then you put a dollop of Sour Cream on top of your bowl.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, this is not the thread to read while starving!

I've never heard of vinager on beans, but they do put it on cooked greens down here, and it's not too bad.


----------



## javlin (Jul 31, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> No vinegar, though I have heard of that being done down south. I love beans, but the ham bone makes it. All the marrow breaks down along with the remaining meat and the bones can be removed with nothing left on them. The meat shreds itself and virtually disentigrates. Talk about a good rich eat. A staple of my kin in Alabama. We always had a pot of beans once a week cooking in a cast iron pot all day. I make them in a slow cooker (crockpot) and freeze the leftovers to pull out for another easy meal. And you can't make a cheaper meal.



Matt so did we it was a cheap meal on a retired Master Sargent/Civil Service pay at KAFB.It was extra special when those diced hotdogs showed up in it and off to the side was diced/fried potatoes,soft butter and loaf of bread.The whole meal would disappear with 7 of us around the table and that includes all the bread and butter.Mix the potatoes with the beans


----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2013)

I could go for some Ground beef Piroshki......................

any recipes out there?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice juicy 'T' bone last night with a good Margaret River red, yum.

Noodle, dim sim and prawn Asian soup tonight, just the ticket after a long cold day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2013)

Philly Cheese Steak Bratwursts
German Potato Salad
Noodle Salad with Cheese, Tomatoes, Peas and Zuchinni


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tonight... Stuffed eggplant.

3 Eggplant halved
1lb Italian Sausage (mild or spicy)
1/2C olive oil
4oz parmesan cheese
4T chopped parsely
1.5T minced garlic
1 onion chopped
1/2 loaf of french bread, cubed and dried in 350F oven for 15min
8oz Mozzarella shredded

Slice and cube out insides of eggplant. Reserve eggplant halves in glass dish. Add next 7 ingredients
Fry until incorporated and moisture is gone.

Stuff half eggplant shells. Top with shredded mozzarella.

Bake for 30-40min.

Serve with ceasar salad and woman who needs servicing.

Service. Repeat.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 4, 2013)

Lamb shanks tonight, just yum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2013)

Smoking Ribs for dinner tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 4, 2013)

Always love ribs.

Tonight, hamburger patty on the grill, homemade macaroni and cheese and steamed brocolli.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2013)

Chicken and Waffles!


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

An iron rich diet for me from now on...
Trouble is I hate eating liver.
If anyone has any suggestions for a healthy balanced iron rich diet, or receipts then I'd be glad to read them.

AND before any wag says eat 'pig iron' I have heard that joke a few times already


----------



## yulzari (Aug 6, 2013)

I secretly fed liver to my children by liquidising it in a whizzer (what is the proper name for those things?) and using it in a pork and bacon stew.

Many requests for second helpings with 'that super gravy'.

Or try thin lambs liver dipped in flour and quickly fried in butter. It's often the texture that is the problem (or school cows liver boiled to shoe sole rubber with wobbly tubes included.)

I can do a good fresh rabbits liver if you drop by...........

Otherwise it's the shellfish, nuts and dark chocolate diet for you John.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't they have pills for that sort of thing? Disolve them in your beer!


----------



## s1chris (Aug 6, 2013)

Readie, try Broccoli. Full of iron and if your not keen on it in the usual format on the side of a Sunday roast and your not too weight conscious. just boil slightly to a cooked but firm texture and add it into a dish with some cauliflower (cooked same way) pour over a mixed up packet of cheese sauce, top with a nice strong cheddar or Stilton. Bake for around 30 mins or until cheese is nice and crispy. Done! 
Serve with gammon or a nicely roasted ham etc. 

Yum yum


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2013)

Well since they don't make pennies out of iron anymore, my suggestion to suck on one isn't much help.


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

Matt, you are a wag  Fried horseshoes isn't that practical either....

Liver seems to be an option...not fried pigs liver please. YUK. I hate that texture.....

John, thanks, I'll look out rabbit and lamb liver from my local butcher.

Capt V, they do. Tried them, got bowel problems and had to give up. Some people tolerate iron pills, but I can't.....

S1 Chris, I had forgotten broccoli. Thanks for reminding me. I'm pretty sure I can buy that farm fresh from the tamar valley farms.

Where there is a will there is a way.

John


----------



## yulzari (Aug 6, 2013)

Passing thought John but, black pudding? Always good with mustard.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2013)

Dollar for dollar, yen for yen, liver is your best iron and protein buy. Brush it will a little oil, soya sauce, hot mustard or wasabi paste ... and quick sear on a hot BBQ or cast iron pan .... serve with crunchy fried onions and good slaw.

I drink my coffee black except when I'm at the cabin ....where I use brown sugar, whole milk and whiskey ... 2 cups in the AM. Brown sugar (and molasses) are good sources of iron. Baked beans in molasses and mustard makes an interesting use. Corn bread dipped in molasses is a great "side".

_*Do*_ cook with iron wherever possible ... ditch the coated aluminum "stuff"


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2013)

You mean no ingestion of polyflourides from non-stick cookware? That's half the food pyramid.


----------



## Readie (Aug 7, 2013)

Good ideas thanks Michael. It seems I am going to have to learn to like liver...
Like the baked bean idea too


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2013)

As Michael said, cook with iron pots or pans, it can add a significant amount of iron to your food. The longer you cook with it the better.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not in the mood to cook so it's microwaved hot dogs and chips tonight.






Bake-on.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 7, 2013)

Homemade potato salad with BBQ Hot Honey Chicken Wings.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2013)

Grilled Tuna Steaks marinated in Soy Sauce, Lemon Juice and Garlic
Grill Zucchini and Mushrooms


----------



## yulzari (Aug 8, 2013)

Shopping day today. I fancied fresh sardines. SWMBO wants prawns for curry. Her turn to cook so prawn curry it will be, and doubtless excellent too.

Bought a huge (I mean huge) bag of 'old bread' for animals. On checking at home all is quite good and includes 16 small apricot doughnuts, 8 apple donughts, 4 raspberry doughnuts, chocolate chip very large brioche, 4 american muffins in vanilla chocolate, 3 large loaves for the freezer, 3 chorizo flat breads; oh and 9 loaves for the animals. Doughnut frenzy for desert!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ooooooohhhhh, just read a recipe for Venison Pastrami over on one of my favorite outdoor cooking blogs and now have craving for some. Problem is it needs to cure for several days before smoking, so at best it will be a week before I can have some.
Can you say Venison Pastrami Reubens! Who's coming over for dinner next weekend?


----------



## Readie (Aug 8, 2013)

Kale,peas, liver and potatoes.

Plenty of iron


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2013)

Homemade tacos. Fried corn tortillas, seasoned ground beef, cilantro, chopped onion, shredded lettuce and sharp cheddar cheese with a little Tapatio hot sauce. Wife and I couldn't decide on dinner, so youngest son says "Command decision. Tacos!".


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Homemade tacos. Fried corn tortillas, seasoned ground beef, cilantro, chopped onion, shredded lettuce and sharp cheddar cheese with a little Tapatio hot sauce. Wife and I couldn't decide on dinner, so youngest son says "Command decision. Tacos!".


 
That-a-way to take charge, no messing around


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 8, 2013)

Homemade beer and pizza night tonight!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nothing like homemade pizza. You use a stone?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2013)

Blue steak


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 9, 2013)

Slow cooked BBQ chicken legs and garlic mashed potatoes


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

A couple bowls of cereal and. Few slices of toast.

I'm feeling like being a lazy bastard tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2013)

No offense meant. Read the book, "Wheat Belly". Even if you don't want to participate, it is a scary read for mankind.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

They make some good points in there and it would do folks well to read or at least be aware of what wheat is capable of.

I have a pretty good balance to my diet and should do pretty well for years to come...well, that is as long as dumbasses stop running into my car...


----------



## Readie (Aug 10, 2013)

Spinach, chilli beef and tomatoes. Dried apricots, nuts and pumpkin seeds. Yep, the 'iron count'...oh, and day 5 with no added salt to my food.


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2013)

tried a new dish for my menu at work.

Rump of lamb, roast Aubergine, courgette, red onion, red pepper with salsa verde.

pic from my phone during dinner service last night !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 10, 2013)

1lb hamburger
1/4lb shredded cheddar cheese
1/2lb bacon, crumbled
1/2c. onion diced
various seasonings.
mixed well and pattied.
Ultimate bacon burger!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2013)

Dam Rochie that looks lovely! And I gotta make one of your burgers Meat. Since you have to work your ingredients together, does it make your burgers dense?

Tonight we are having T-Bone steaks on the grill with creamed spinich. Don't rain dammit!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2013)

rochie said:


> tried a new dish for my menu at work.
> 
> Rump of lamb, roast Aubergine, courgette, red onion, red pepper with salsa verde.
> 
> pic from my phone during dinner service last night !



Now that looks quite tasty!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 10, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> And I gotta make one of your burgers Meat. Since you have to work your ingredients together, does it make your burgers dense?


They weren't very smart to start with.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm not sure what's worse, that comment or the fact I laughed at it - lol


----------



## Readie (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't worry...I laughed too. Bit worrying really.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2013)

I laughed to, I guess there must be something wrong with me.

Last night it was grilled Yellowfin Tuna. Nothing fancy just coated with olive oil, some fresh ground sea-salt and pepper and onto the grill for about 5 minutes per side. Then a little square of butter on top after it was finished. . Served with fresh sweet corn on the cob and some home-made bread and butter pickles from the Farmers market.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 12, 2013)

God corn has gotten expensive (fricken ethanol govt mandate).


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2013)

"...God corn has gotten expensive (fricken ethanol govt mandate)."

Now, now, Matt .... no politics.

MM


----------



## Readie (Aug 12, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> God corn has gotten expensive (fricken ethanol govt mandate).



Is that anything to do with Ethel (anol) Merman?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> Is that anything to do with Ethel (anol) Merman?


 
Isn't that who played the monster in the Creature from the Black Lagoon?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 12, 2013)

No she was in a Vivid production of the XXX "Rear Window" movie.


----------



## Readie (Aug 13, 2013)

Also the old bag in 'its a mad mad mad mad world'....


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm gonna try Meats hamburger recipe tonight I think. Just a patty though, no bread. With some peas and baked potato.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2013)

Last night I took my left over Tuna steak and clumbled it up. Chopped up a little Vadalia onion, diced up a Vlassic pickle, added some Mayo, pepper and put it all on a Kaiser Roll, with a little brown mustard. Quick and easy.


----------



## Readie (Aug 14, 2013)

It is summer, and we have packed up work earlier than usual so, it would be rude not to flash up the BBQ.
Cut 2 whole chickens in half, a bit of marinate and grill slowly over the charcoal BBQ's.
Lovely


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds tasty my friend


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2013)

Pizza!

And beer


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 15, 2013)

The chicken on the BBQ does sound good. You can never go wrong with that combination. May just do a tuna salad for dinner.


----------



## Readie (Aug 15, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> The chicken on the BBQ does sound good. You can never go wrong with that combination.



I'll say it myself but its was 'andsome.
Every scrap got eaten so, I reckon that is a success 

Tonight was a quick tea of egg and chips.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tonight I think I'm going to finally stop at the little greek restaurant in the next town over and pick up a couple Gyro's for dinner. Usually have to go several miles to get a decent Gyro into the not so friendly part of town.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 16, 2013)

Havent had a gyro in years and years. Not sure what I'm going to do for dinner tonight. May be what we call "big" breakfast. Eggs, BACON!, hashbrowns, english muffins. Can't eat a big breakfast in the morning anymore. Makes me lethargic for the rest of the day.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 16, 2013)

*In Monty Python voice of I'll mostly be wearing..* "TonIght I'lL mOstly bE eatiNg pAsta wiTh choppeD tomAtoes. And it Will also hAve coveRing of a ChiNese sachet of meaT Seasoning."
Budgeted food can be fun and blandless if you don't think about it...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 16, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> *In Monty Python voice of I'll mostly be wearing..* "TonIght I'lL mOstly bE eatiNg pAsta wiTh choppeD tomAtoes. And it Will also hAve coveRing of a ChiNese sachet of meaT Seasoning."
> Budgeted food can be fun and blandless if you don't think about it...


 
Watchoo talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 16, 2013)

Razor is not gonna get that one, Buck.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 16, 2013)

Wally? aka Bruce....?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 16, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> Wally? aka Bruce....?


 
Think smaller 80's American sitcom.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2013)

To carry on with the bacon theme: Tonight's gonna be bacon wrapped fillets on the barby. Yum!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 16, 2013)

fillets of what? Well... wrapped in bacon, I s'pose it doesn't really matter then, does it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 17, 2013)

Clearing out the freezer so tonight it's just pies' hash browns and bubble-n-squeak. Good excuse for lashings of tomato ketchup.

Having said that I've also got a nice Beef Provincial Casserole cooking nicely in the oven for tomorrow with friends.


----------



## Readie (Aug 17, 2013)

Bubble n' squeak with sprouts Vic? 
Yum


----------



## N4521U (Aug 17, 2013)

I made Fajitas!!!!!!!! yummmmm


----------



## Readie (Aug 17, 2013)

You probabily will after bubble squeak and the secret ingredient...sprouts


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 18, 2013)

Roasted shoulder of pork rubbed with homemade BBQ spices. Cooked at 250F for hours until it just falls off the bone. Corn on the cob and blackened Poblano peppers. BBQ the peppers on the grill on High until skin blackens. Put in bag for 15min. Skin falls off. Stuff with cheese and serve with a spoon of sourcream. Can't wait.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 18, 2013)

Will be clearing out the fridge and freezer for the rest of this, so Cornish pasty with sprouts and potato gems tonight.


----------



## yulzari (Aug 19, 2013)

Working our way through the garden so first of this season's sweetcorn cobs for a starter, baked spicy rabbit legs with young runner beans, tomatoes, courgettes and aubergine followed by a summer currants crumble.


----------



## Readie (Aug 19, 2013)

'If its' tonight.
if you can find it you can eat it


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 19, 2013)

I like it! I may steal that one, Readie. We call it "pick night", but I like "If It's" better!

Oldest boys birthday today (19) and birthday boy wants taco salad. So taco salad it is!

Pork roast came out perfect. Rubbed her down with my favorite spice rub. Put in a 400F oven for 10min and then turn down to 250F until the roast is about 170F. Takes a while, but the slow roast makes it such a tender piece of meat. Leftovers will be used tomorrow for BBQ Pork Sandwiches with homemade BBQ sauce (which is so easy to make I never buy store bought BBQ sauce).


----------



## rochie (Aug 20, 2013)

chip sandwich.

6 inch floured bap, big chips, cooked first in duck fat at 130'c until soft then in oil at 190'c until nice and crispy on the outside !

real butter in the bap and sea salt on the chips.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2013)

Now that sounds yummy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2013)

OK, eat your hearts out. For dinner last night I had a big old Summer Sausage and cheese sandwich on Potato Bread and a bottle of YooHoo to wash it down.
Could have used some of those chips Rochie was cooking up.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hah! I love it. Not my thing, but I love it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Hah! I love it. Not my thing, but I love it.


 
Probably have the same thing tonight as I don't like cooking during the week and I've still have a big hunk of Summer Sausage left. Maybe add some brown mustard and lettuce to spice it up a little.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 20, 2013)

What the h#*s Yoohoo?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> What the h#*s Yoohoo?


 
*From Wiki-pedia:

Yoo-hoo is an American chocolate beverage. The stated ingredients on the label include water, high-fructose corn syrup, whey, sugar, corn syrup solids, cocoa, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, sodium caseinate (from milk), non-fat dry milk, salt, spice, tricalcium phosphate, dipotassium phosphate, xanthan gum, guar gum, natural and artificial flavors, soy lecithin, mono- and diglycerides, vitamin A palmiate, niacinamide (vitamin B3), vitamin D3, and riboflavin (vitamin B2).*
Haven't had one in many years, saw it at the store yesterday and picked up a bottle. Kinda tasted like water with some chocolate, whey, sugar, corn syrup solids, etc.... mixed in. Not the best tasting thing IMO. Won't need to drink another one for a long time.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 20, 2013)

How can they call it a chocolate beverage with cocoa so far down the ingredients list?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2013)

Picked up some Grapefruit Seltzer Water from Safeway (large grocery chain). Big letters on the can saying "Artificial flavors including artificial ingredients". Oh how I feel so much better now. Well no sh!t.


----------



## Readie (Aug 22, 2013)

Locally caught and super fresh Pollack and home made chips.
Yum


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2013)

Alone tonight. Hamburger patty on the grill, baked potato and a simple salad.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 22, 2013)

Homemade pizza and beer night tonight!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2013)

nothing wrong with that...

So how homemade is your dough?


----------



## dogsbody (Aug 22, 2013)

Beef stew. Made myself, as SHMBO is out of town and I gots to feed the chillins. But, by next week, the last two are off to school, about 300 miles away. Be just me, momma and the dog.


Chris


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 22, 2013)

Depends on how much time I've got. If I've got the time, I'll make it from scratch, otherwise, we'll use tortillas/flatbread.
With looking after a 14 month old, usually its the flatbread now....

oh, the beer is made with a kit as a base, and plenty of hops and extra malt added


----------



## Readie (Aug 23, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> oh, the beer is made with a kit as a base, and plenty of hops and extra malt added



Didn't I say that the Kiwi's are determined to drink everything in sight 

I used to home brew and got quite good at it ( even though I say so myself)...trouble was...there was too much beer talking to me saying 'Psst...drink me drink me'.
It had to stop and so did my home brewing.

Tea tonight? The mother in laws home made oggy's. The best in Plymuff


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2013)

What the h#*s an oggy


----------



## Readie (Aug 23, 2013)

Oggy is a nickname for a pastie, Cornish or otherwise Buck.
In fact it was the world wide famous pastie was invented in Plymouth NOT Cornwall and you get a free Pilgrim pastie at every Plymouth Argyle home game if you are a season ticket holder.
You could pop over, sample the delights of an Ivor Dewney pastie, watch our beautiful game being played,join in the chanting abuse and have a few pints of real ale ,get in a scrap, kip at my house and fly home the next day.
Ideal.


----------



## stona (Aug 23, 2013)

It's Friday......it's fish 'n' chips

Steve


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yum!!

Still home alone. Sucks trying to cook for one person. Packaging means too many ingredients left over. Sooo....

Chicken and bacon (!!!!) sandwich. Watch the Seahogs play some football. Listening to Kansas to get in the fookin' mood to clean the kitchen and fold clothes. Ugh...


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

Did my chores yesterday Matt.
Its a mans life


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

That Cornish Pastie sounds nice....


----------



## yulzari (Aug 25, 2013)

Readie said:


> Locally caught and super fresh Pollack and home made chips.
> Yum



Load of Pollacks oi reckons m'luvver.

Dewdney Tiddy Oggy sounds good though. Email me one hot please.

We dropped off the 'childer' at Limoges airport so took the opportunity to visit the asian supermarket on the outskirts of Limoges. One large box of assorted goodies for the kitchen and enough dim sum for a dim sum frenzy for dinner. Now I am going to settle down to watch the Grand Prix at Spa Francorchamps with wasabi coated peanuts and macedonian halva washed down with a mug of tea.


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Very civilised John.

I have been avoiding liver but, I know I must eat it.... but, not tonight.
Sunday night is chilli night followed by an amusing game of who can fart the loudest


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 25, 2013)

soak your beans overnight before you cook them next time. Reduces flatulence.


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah... could be a good idea


----------



## yulzari (Aug 26, 2013)

Where's the fun in that?

Add absinthe to the beans. After all, absinthe makes the fart grow stronger.

I know even worse jokes. My wife says my sense of humour is laughable.


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2013)

'absinthe makes the fart grow stronger'

That gave me a good laugh John.
Roast beef today..another wind maker


----------



## yulzari (Sep 2, 2013)

Bacon butty with dijon mustard and mayonnaise just to annoy folk.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2013)

Had ribeye steaks and baked potatoes last night. Since I can no longer eat a whole ribeye anymore, there is always leftovers. Tonight, steak sandwiches, with lettuce, onion, and tomato.

Bloody mustard and bacon...


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

'Since I can no longer eat a whole ribeye anymore, there is always leftovers.'

How big are your ribeye steaks? 
On 'man versus food' the steaks eaten are the size of Texas...but, I'm sure that is not the norm for most Americans.

If you could swallow your pride and put a dap of yellow mustard on your steak you will enjoy it I promise 

Enjoy and join the club.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> If you could swallow your pride and put a dap of yellow mustard on your steak you will enjoy it I promise
> 
> Enjoy and join the club.


 

Blasphemy!!!!! I tolerated the mustard on bacon thing, but on a good steak, that just will not stand. And if anyone suggests putting ketchup on steak my foot is going to pay thier backside a visit


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

Steak and mayo is quite nice though....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> Steak and mayo is quite nice though....


 
Topped with crumbled bacon I bet


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

Oddly enough...no 

Condiments are a personal choice and some are better than others.

I'm not sure why mayo is so popular... my elder daughter used to eat too much of it so, I left some out overnight and it seperated into fat, fat and more fat. Quite revolting to be honest.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> How big are your ribeye steaks?



The average Ribeye I buy is about 500 gr. Mostly I buy Porterhouse though, 2 inches thick and it weighs in at about 1 lb. 

As for your mustard on steak and liking it comment, I say this to you... 

...if you could buy good quality steak, you would not have to put mustard on it. Salt and pepper, nothing else should have to go on a steak.

Okay an now on to what I have had for dinner. Since I have not posted in this thread since my trip to Germany 3 weeks ago, and then my trip to New York last weekend, I will just post the important stuff I have eaten for dinner in the last few week...

Schwienebraten mit Semmel Knoedel in Bier Sose (Pork Medallions with Bread Dumplings with a Beer Sauce)
Gaelic Steak served Rare with a Whiskey Sauce and Fried Potatoes. (The only steak that should ever be served with anything other than salt and pepper...)
Many plates of Fried Mushrooms.
Lots of Cheese Platters with great German, Dutch, French and Swiss Cheeses, served with many a glass of good Dornfelder Wine. 
Seafood Pizza (Squid, Mussels, Shrimp, Octopus Tentacles, Garlic)
Lots of Döner Kebap (Like a Gyro, but Turkish and much much better than a Gyro)
Maultaschen Suppe (Meat and Spinach filled Pasta Pockets in a Broth)
Maultaschen Fried mit Ei (Meat and Spinach filled Pasta Pockets fried with Egg)
Maultaschen mit Sosse und Kartoffel Salat (Meat and Spinach filled Pasta Pockets with a meat sauce and potato salad)
Croatian Ćevapčići served with Ajvar and Pita Bread (once in Germany and once in New York City)
Saxon Mici served with Pita and Garlic Sauce (like the Croation Ćevapčići, but from the Saxons in Romania)
Lots of good German beer.
Lots of good German, French and Italian Wines.
Lots of good German Schnapps.
Did I say lots of good German, Dutch, French and Swiss Cheeses?
Schwarzwald Kuchen (German Blackforest Cake)
German Cheese Cake
Wiener Schnitzel with Potato Salad
Many Good Bratwursts from various regions (Nurnberger, Rote, Thuringer, etc)
Lots of good fresh cold cut meats, salamis and smoked hams.
Fresh loafs of breads the way they are supposed to be served (not white bread sliced in a bag).
Pretzels 
Fried Calamari 
Grilled Calamari
New York Style Pizza
Turkish Lamb Döner Kebap (Lamb Gyro from Turkey, much better than a Greek Gyro)
New York Style Hotdogs
Raw Oysters on the Half Shell
Pastrami and Corned Beef Sandwiches from a New York Deli
Roast Beef and Mozzarella Sandwich from a New York Deli


I am sure I am missing stuff, but all the stuff above was amazing...



Bucksnort101 said:


> Blasphemy!!!!! I tolerated the mustard on bacon thing, but on a good steak, that just will not stand. And if anyone suggests putting ketchup on steak my foot is going to pay thier backside a visit



Salt and pepper is all you should put on a steak, unless its a Gaelic Steak, then its okay to put a Whiskey Sauce on it...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ceasar Salad. And some serious MLS Soccer


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2013)

Grilled German sausage, potato salad, and fresh corn on the cob.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 5, 2013)

Now that sounds fantastic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2013)

Ribeye Steak grilled rare with salt, pepper and clarified butter
Bruchetta
Cuccumber Salad


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodness, that is a bunch of gas waiting to happen!
I made Oven baked chicken, with BBQ sauce, boiled taters, and creamed corn.
And a 12 pack of fine American Beer (5.9%) to top it off.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2013)

home made Sweet-N-Sour pork with rice 

By the way, if you spill maple syrup on your bacon, is that also considered sweet-n-sour pork?


----------



## Readie (Sep 6, 2013)

No time for dinner yesterday, plumbing leaks in my rental accomdation to fix.
Ate on the hoof...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 6, 2013)

God, every time I read this thread I leave starving!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> God, every time I read this thread I leave starving!


 
This will cure that. Too tired to cook so it was a can of Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup and a piece of buttered bread for dinner last night.

I'm smoking pork spareribs tomorrow night though so look out!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 6, 2013)

Your talking to a guy who was raised on Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup so that's home cooking to me! Yum!


----------



## Readie (Sep 6, 2013)

Tonight? Chicken tikka, rice, nan bread and BEER.... football to watch later.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ...I'm *smoking pork spareribs* tomorrow night though so look out!!!


How do you get the ribs into the pipe?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> How do you get the ribs into the pipe?


 
Just for that, your not gettin any of them:fist:


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Just for that, your not gettin any of them :fist:


Damn


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2013)

Roast beef with all the trimmings and then a blackberry moose...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2013)

I normally don't like to eat red meat too many times in one week, but screw it. I am eating Ribeye again tonight. Not sure what I am making with it though...


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2013)

Chicken casserole tonight. Just the job to warm you after an afternoons football.


----------



## s1chris (Sep 7, 2013)

Chinese/Indian eat all you can restaurant. Going to attempt the six plate record tonight. Yum yum!


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2013)

s1chris said:


> Chinese/Indian eat all you can restaurant. Going to attempt the six plate record tonight. Yum yum!



ah, the 7 plate challenge 
I'm a lightweight these days and struggle to eat 4 ....
My lad, however, is undefeatable


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 7, 2013)

My homemade Ceasar Salad was damn good! Last night was homemade macaroni and cheese, English peas and home made chicken tenders with panko breading. Man that was good eatin'.


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2013)

If you like peas, 

BBC - Food - Recipes from Programmes : 2. Rhubarb and Peas

Have a read through this Matt


----------



## s1chris (Sep 8, 2013)

Readie said:


> ah, the 7 plate challenge
> I'm a lightweight these days and struggle to eat 4 ....
> My lad, however, is undefeatable



I failed miserably and only managed three. Didn't even have room for the typical oil laced chocolate fountain lol.
Must focus more next time. 

Today - well. Sunday + England = Roast Dinner.
Today's meat of choice will be roast pork with stuffing and apple with the customary seasonal vegetables.

Cheers Chris


----------



## Readie (Sep 8, 2013)

An excellent choice and a good game from England.
Top of our group and looking good.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, Saturday night I hadn't really planned on what to make for dinner so I threw together a Low Country Boil. For those not familiar with what that is, it is basically just whatever you want to throw into a big pot of boiling water with some spices. I got out my 33 quart boiling pot neatly full of water, threw in about a pound of seasoning I bought on-line (Big Ron's Critter Dust, good stuff but pricy). Tossed in a few red potatos, about a pound and a half of Kielbasa from the local deli/meat market, some corn on the cob, and at the end a big batch of shrimp. Was pretty tasty.
Sunday I spend most of the day tending some pork spare ribs in the smoker. Smoker decided it did not want to hold temp. well so I have to fuss with it much more than normal. Homemade BBQ sauce to top them of and onto the grill for a few minutes to set the sauce. Some cornbread to go with it was all I needed.

I shouldn't have to eat anything all week after the feeding frenzy the last couple days.


----------



## Readie (Sep 9, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Well, Saturday night I hadn't really planned on what to make for dinner so I threw together a Low Country Boil. For those not familiar with what that is, it is basically just whatever you want to throw into a big pot of boiling water with some spices. I got about my 33 quart boiling pot neatly full of water, threw in about a pound of seasoning I bought on-line (Big Ron's Critter Dust, good stuff but pricy). Tossed in a few red potatos, about a pound and a half of Kielbasa from the local deli/meat market, some corn on the cob, and at the end a big batch of shrimp. Was pretty tasty.




I like that idea Buck, I do that after the Christmas scoff. Chuck it all in the pot, meat, veg, stock, dumplings and herbs. Lovely


----------



## yulzari (Sep 9, 2013)

We used to do the same on a Monday. All the roast Sunday dinner leftovers whizzed into a 'Sunday Dinner Soup'. Children used to love it. At it's best with good roast potatoes in the mix.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 10, 2013)

I love BBQ ribs done properly.

Tonight brussel sprouts casserole with some sliced kielbasa, onion and a parmesan cream sauce. New recipe for me, but thought brussel sprouts and kielbasa would pair nicely.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 10, 2013)

Spam!


----------



## Readie (Sep 14, 2013)

On the hoof eating today... busy all day.
Proper tea tomorrow though,all the family are going out to an Italian place.
Looking forward to that.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2013)

Good ole hamburger on the grill tonight with some pickles, lettuce, onion and cheese. Don't feel like cooking.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2013)

And just What is wrong with Spam for dinner????????????????????? !


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

N4521U said:


> And just What is wrong with Spam for dinner????????????????????? !



Nothing... just cover it in mustard


----------



## yulzari (Sep 15, 2013)

Readie said:


> On the hoof eating today... busy all day.
> Proper tea tomorrow though,all the family are going out to an Italian place.
> Looking forward to that.



Positano's? Be going there myself in November en famille.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't know yet. Just got done with breakfast, Eggs with cheese, fried 'taters, sausage, and toast.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yum

Tonight its homemade shredded chicken, poblano chiles, cheese enchiladas with tomatillo, garlic sauce. Add some mexi rice and refried beans and we are cookin'!

Damn skippy.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 15, 2013)

Rabbit Burgers tonight!


----------



## yulzari (Sep 16, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Rabbit Burgers tonight!



Do you make them yourself? 

I can't get minced rabbit to hold together for a decent burger without cheating with egg white.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 16, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Do you make them yourself?
> 
> I can't get minced rabbit to hold together for a decent burger without cheating with egg white.



We've got a local wild game butcher who makes them, so I can't tell how they're held together, but they don't taste as if there is much else besides rabbit in them.

Incidentally, they're the only place in the world selling Himalayan Thar. They make great burgers as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2013)

I learn something every day. What do you put on a rabbit burger? Little slip-on rabbit ears? Seriously... mustard? Mayo? With lettuce, tomato and onion?


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2013)

minced lamb in gravy with suet dumpling topped with cheese !!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2013)

I was so tired and worn out from a hike in the woods last night I was too lazy too cook so it was a couple thick slices of toast made with homestyle bread from the bakery, covered in butter (sorry no mustard on my toast) and a big glass of orange flavored soda. How nutricious is that, not very


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2013)

Still sounds great. My favorite "snack" growing up was a small french loave of bread, a chunk of cheese and sweet iced tea.


----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 17, 2013)

N4521U said:


> And just What is wrong with Spam for dinner????????????????????? !


 Nothing save for the fact that it IS Spam.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 17, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I learn something every day. What do you put on a rabbit burger? Little slip-on rabbit ears? Seriously... mustard? Mayo? With lettuce, tomato and onion?



Lettuce, mayo, feta cheese, and a home-made onion relish.

Mustard would go well, too


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2013)

That, I would like to try.


----------



## Readie (Sep 20, 2013)

Game pie, mash and strong real ale tonight.
Stand by...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2013)

Chili burgers! And beer.


----------



## Readie (Sep 21, 2013)

Roast pork, crackling, apple sauce, roast potato's and all the veg I can lay my hands on.

Blackberry apple ( all freshly picked) crumble and a glass of Bordeaux to was it down with.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

my wife whipped up a great batch of Chicken and Veg soup....Yum!


----------



## yulzari (Sep 22, 2013)

Stuffed stupid at gun club BBQ 12 to 5 so a runny camembert and mango chutney sandwich at most.


----------



## Readie (Sep 23, 2013)

Silver side slow roasted beef, boiled then roasted gammon joint. Roast veg and yorkshire puds all washed down with a glass of old speckled hen.
I actually got the beef just right too. Well pleased


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2013)

Love Camembert. Not sure I would like it on a sandwich however.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2013)

You Brits, not sure if you are eating food or car parts with some of those names!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2013)

Had Cajun grilled chicken breast over fettuccine Alfredo...tangy as hell, but dang good!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2013)

Love any version of that meal my friend!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love any version of that meal my friend!


I'll admit that I had to cool the taste buds down a little with a few Pilsner Urquells...man those Cajuns know how to put the hurt on a mouth's innards...


----------



## Readie (Sep 24, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> You Brits, not sure if you are eating food or car parts with some of those names!



Neither are we


----------



## yulzari (Sep 24, 2013)

If it isn't wriggling then it's food.

If it is wriggling then it must be prepared first.

That is why God made animals out of meat.


----------



## yulzari (Sep 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Love Camembert. Not sure I would like it on a sandwich however.



This was Camembert at the 'something has died in the fridge' stage. No cutting, just smear thickly over the bread. Washed down with some cold brut Breton cider. mmmmmmm.

You Americans might like to try it with cranberry sauce. The secret is to be generous with the Camembert and the Camembert to be almost at the 'pour out of the box' stage.


----------



## yulzari (Sep 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Love Camembert. Not sure I would like it on a sandwich however.



What the who the ..**! I didn't double post. Damn elastic trickery machines. What's wrong with steam I say.


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2013)

Tonight, its liver ,bacon and onions.
I HAVE to increase my iron intake urgently... but, I detest liver with a passion.
I really would rather go hungry


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2013)

Why don't you develop a taste for sautéed _chicken_ livers ..... over rice ... cooked with wok-style red/green peppers, mushrooms and onions. Iron is iron .....


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2013)

Iron is iron as you say, but liver is also liver....
I'll try livers other than pigs liver but, its going to have to be disguised.


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

Tonight we feast on Italian tomatoes, courgettes,olives garlic cooked in virgin olive.
Put that over a bed of pasta, and eat with lovely Italian herb bread.

Enjoy with a glass of ice cold sparkling spring water.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2013)

Last night was tortas (Mexican sandwiches) made with refried beans, shredded chicken, lettuce, onion, cheese and sourcream. Not sure about tonight. May be bacon/cheese/onion omelets and hashbrowns.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know it yet. The dinner is going to be just tomorrow.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Not big on cooking for myself on weeknights after work so tonight I thought it would be a simple grilled cheese sandwich and a bowl of tomato soup with a cold glass of milk.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

Chilli!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2013)

With one or two "ells"? Two "ells" is sweet. One "ell" is spicy.


----------



## Readie (Oct 2, 2013)

umm..'toad in the hole' for tea I think. 
Need to do something fairly quick.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2013)

Homemade vegetable beef soup and some saltine crackers.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2013)

Stuffed Roast Pork with cider sauce followed by chocolate and raspberry brownies...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2013)

Stuffer bell peppers. The peppers are straight out of the garden. Think I'll chase them with iced tea.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2013)

1.18 lb Porterhouse Steak grilled bloody rare, seasoned with dead sea salt and pepper and later brushed with clarified butter. 
Spinach Salad


----------



## yulzari (Oct 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> umm..'toad in the hole' for tea I think.
> Need to do something fairly quick.



Was going to do something Moroccan but now it has to be Toad in the Hole, with lashings of gravy. Mmm. Thank you for derailing my train of thought. Steamed jam pud and custard to follow I think.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2013)

I love stuffed peppers, Mr C. And Adler, how do you eat 1.2lbs of beef in a sitting?  As I have gotten older I can't eat such a huge piece of beef anymore.

Beef veggie soup turned out great last night. Gonna be even better today after sitting in the fridge all night. Bowl of beef/veggie soup with a grilled cheese sandwich, perhaps.


----------



## Readie (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a major scoff of beef and it must have given my iron/haemoglobin levels a boost as I felt a lot better (for a while)
Steak kidney pie home made of course. Lovely tea today.
I couldn't resist a dab of mustard though


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2013)

Chicken with veg and mashed potatoes followed by apple pie and custard...


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 3, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I love stuffed peppers, Mr C. And Adler, how do you eat 1.2lbs of beef in a sitting?  As I have gotten older I can't eat such a huge piece of beef anymore.
> 
> Beef veggie soup turned out great last night. Gonna be even better today after sitting in the fridge all night. Bowl of beef/veggie soup with a grilled cheese sandwich, perhaps.



I've managed through 1.1 kg (about 2.3 lbs) of steak in one sitting once (no mustard, though). I'll never do it again. I got the 'meat sweats' and couldn't do anything other than lie around for the rest of the day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I love stuffed peppers, Mr C. And Adler, how do you eat 1.2lbs of beef in a sitting?  As I have gotten older I can't eat such a huge piece of beef anymore.
> 
> Beef veggie soup turned out great last night. Gonna be even better today after sitting in the fridge all night. Bowl of beef/veggie soup with a grilled cheese sandwich, perhaps.



I don't know. I just love a good quality large size steak. I don't that often though.

Tonight? You are going to laugh? My wife is out of town at the University of Iowa for training for her new job that ahe started. Won't be home until tomorrow afternoon. What am I eating?

Hamburger Helper...

I hate cooking for one!


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

This man is an inspiration.
I'm not sure if you can get BBCi player in the USA but, if you can its worth a look.
BBC Two - Tom Kerridge's Proper Pub Food
Tonight?
Slow roasted pork.


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

Today I made 'farter's delight'

Cauliflower cheese with onions, garlic, strong cheddar, roast potatoes and a dash of Tabasco.

Very nice with proper pork sausages


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What am I eating?
> 
> Hamburger Helper...
> 
> I hate cooking for one!



I know that feeling. Your gonna have leftovers too. I always default to a sandwich or a hotdog. That way you don't have to eat your meal for one for multiple meals. That's the part that sucks.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2013)

"...proper pork sausages ..."

You're a _Victorian_ at heart, Readie, I prefer the less proper pork sausages


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "...proper pork sausages ..."
> 
> You're a _Victorian_ at heart, Readie, I prefer the less proper pork sausages



A proper pork sausage is a joy Michael

Sausages for home delivery in Kent - J.C. Rook Sons, Butchers

Lincolnshire, with sage, plain... I don't mind. Just as long as its not full of crap.
I do like Victorian style lemonade but, not arsenic wallpaper 

Now...where IS my stove hat gone?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking through Mr. Rook Sons' Kentish catalogue I am once again struck by _how expensive_ food is in the UK and Nether Regions  aka Europe.
But good looking sausages .....


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Looking through Mr. Rook Sons' Kentish catalogue I am once again struck by _how expensive_ food is in the UK and Nether Regions  aka Europe.
> But good looking sausages .....



To be fair, Rooks is top end and the meat is first class. For special occasions its worth the costs to me but, most people wouldn't bother / cannot justify the costs for a family and just get supermarket food. 
Food, clothes, gas/electric, petrol/diesel, taxes, cars...you name it everything all costs plenty.... welcome to rip off Britain.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 9, 2013)

Actually, I was thinking that it was a rather fair bargain! Those prices include free delivery to your door for about $5+/lb. Not bad.


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

Free delivery in Kent only Matt. I have to pay courier fees as Plymouth is 250 miles from Kent.
The saveloys are amazing.


----------



## yulzari (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah saveloys. We used to call them donkey dicks when I was a teenager in London.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fine, ****ing ruin it then.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> Food, clothes, gas/electric, petrol/diesel, taxes, cars...you name it everything all costs plenty.... welcome to rip off Britain.



Britain?????? Here they tax, tax! They cal it GST, Goods and SERVICES Tax. So if I have a plumber unclog a toilet, the labor is taxed! Telephone bills are taxed, GST is on Top of gas tax! There's a f'n reason why the Yanks gave the Britts the boot way back when! It's a colonial state of mind mate. Need more money, let's bloody well tax something, even if it's taxed already.


----------



## Readie (Oct 10, 2013)

Pitt's income tax raised money to fight Napoleon and we have been taxed on everything from windows to corn.
If you ask any Brit whether the holy grails of the NHS,foreign aid, education, armed forces, Police and the concept of a just welfare system were worth paying for the answer would be a resounding 'yes'.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ahhhh, so you can tax yourself in to prosperity.


----------



## Readie (Oct 10, 2013)

Prosperity should mean more for everyone not just the elite few..
then he woke up  yeah right....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 11, 2013)

Fried eggs, Fried potatoes, Fried bacon. And toast.
To soak up the grease.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hah! I grew up in the south and we fried our eggs in the hot bacon grease. I thought that was redneck enough, until I met a Canadian buddy who said, "...that's nothing. We then fried our toast in the bacon grease after the eggs were done."

I sure miss him.

[True story, except for the death implication part]


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2013)

That's very Canadian .... though I fry eggs in _butter_ in a separate frying pan, and serve the eggs _on_ the "gyppo-toast" with bacon on the side and maybe tinned beans (Boston style for example).


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2013)

couple of new dishes on my menu

slow cooked belly pork, Kale, pigs cheek, crackling and apple dauphinoise 







guinea fowl breast, baby spinach, confit potato and butternut squash puree


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2013)

How's that pork belly working out for you ...? Did you cure it?


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> How's that pork belly working out for you ...? Did you cure it?



cooked in a water bath flavoured with garlic, bay leaves and thyme for about 4 1/2 hours, then chilled, skin removed for crackling, cut into portions then roasted in butter to order.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks fantastic old boy!
No idea what's for munchies tonight....maybe rolls, eggs, bacon and whatnot....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2013)

While I'm not a pork belly fan, the plating looks just wonderful!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> While I'm not a pork belly fan, the plating looks just wonderful!!



thanks Matt, pic was taken on my phone during dinner service


----------



## Readie (Oct 13, 2013)

The newly aquired slow cooker has been in action this afternoon making a beef ale casserole.
Roasted veg ( the works as usual) and mash potato.
Just the job for a autumn evening meal.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2013)

I love my slow cooker. Had biscuits, sausage and eggs last night. Was home alone. My wife and son are on the other side of the state for a soccer game. They had garlic buttered prawns and mahi mahi (damn them... that's not fair).

Not sure about tonight. Alone again until they get home very late. Probably just a salad. East to make AND cleanup. I hate cleaning up after myself.


----------



## Readie (Oct 14, 2013)

Howabout a warm salad? 

BBC - Food - Warm salad recipes

lots to choose depending on the contents of your fridge / freezer.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2013)

"...dinner service"

You have dinner service !!!!! In my house _I _am dinner service ..


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2013)

Amen to that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2013)

Tonight...

Lentil Stew with Sausages


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2013)

Cheese enchiladas, frijoles and spanish rice...accompanied by generous quantities of Negra Modelo and a nice Macanudo Maduro for dessert


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2013)

another from the new menu.

Pheasant breast wrapped in bacon, wild mushrooms, beetroot puree and game chips


----------



## Readie (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks lovely Karl. 

Simple baked potato based tea tonight. England is playing Poland so, the decks must be cleared by 1830.


----------



## yulzari (Oct 15, 2013)

Bunny bacon pie going in the oven in an hour accompanied by a bread and butter pudding. To be washed down with the Norman cider we won at the bar quiz last night. A proper pie with base and lid. Not a lid on a stew fake pie.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice stuff gents. Wife wasn't home last night, so my son and I made chimichangas.


----------



## Readie (Oct 16, 2013)

That's a great dad and lad tea Matt. I love chimi's. Have you got a god receipt you could let me have?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nothing fancy. Brown 1-1.25lb ground beef, drain off fat. Add 1/2 chopped onion and saute. Add taco seasoning and 1/2C water. Simmer until water is rendered out. Add a 14oz can of refried beans and 1C shredded cheddar cheese (you can also substitute rice and whole beans). Hot sauce to taste. Mix thoroughly. You can make this hours ahead of time and refrigerate. I usually let it at least cool off to make it easier to wrap in burrito size flour tortillas, wrapping eggroll style (ends tucked). Heat 1/4" canola oil in a non-stick pan over medium -low heat. Heat until slightly simmering. Add chimi's and brown rolling periodically, do not crowd. Serve over shredded lettuce with salsa, hot sauce and/or sourcream. Amazing how little oil they absorb if you have the oil at the right temperature. This is the crucial part, as if the oil is too hot they burn VERY quickly.

Tonight chicken thighs on the grill. Not sure if I'm going to go for Asian marinade, BBQ sauce or savory. I'm thinking BBQ sauce, slaw, beans and cornbread.


----------



## yulzari (Oct 17, 2013)

Chocolate chili con carne made in the slow cooker, with rice followed by apricot crumble.

Must get mutton shoulder out of the freezer tomorrow for sunday dinner.


----------



## Torch (Oct 17, 2013)

Stuffed pork chops with Italian sausage and sweet potatoe tater tots....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sweet potato tater tots? Really? Havent seen those!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2013)

Slow cooked a pork shoulder at 275F coated with a dry rub for hours in the oven. Made some southern green beans with bacon and homemade mac cheese. Looking lovely. Can't wait.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2013)

Double post!!! Yesssss!!!!! I'm the Master!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2013)

Cod Filets cooked in a pan with butter, salt and pepper and potatoes.


----------



## javlin (Oct 20, 2013)

You know Chris speaking of Cod we as a family would eat cod fish cakes,it was minced cod in a can an egg added and fried to a crispy crust was formed on both sides.Gawd that was good have not seen a can of cod in 15yrs. simple cheap meal when 9 people sat around a table.The Golden rule "first one done gets seconds"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2013)

Cod and egg fried actually sounds interesting and good.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wouldn't you use some flour as a binder? I would think they would just fall apart. We used to eat "salmon croquettes" as a kid. Made from canned salmon ofcourse. Add an egg and some minced onion. Form into a patty and roll in flour. Shake off excess, dip in egg and roll in cornmeal. Fry 'er up.

And at my house, having a rule that encouraged us kids to eat in a frenzy would have only invited dad to rap us in the head to slow down. He hated fast eating.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 20, 2013)

Pulled Pork sandwiches done in the slow cooker.

3 ingrediants: Pork Loin, Bottle of BBQ Sauce bag of frozen chopped onions. Throw it all into the slow cooker and wait. Delish!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey that is my dinner tonight using my leftover pork roast.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2013)

Dang that does sound good! Time to setup the crockpot.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 20, 2013)

Crock pot beef stew, with 'taters, pearl onions, fresh peas and corn. and a bit of cream of golden mushroom soup for a good sauce base.
And garlic. Can't forget that!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree! I'm so glad it's getting cooler now so I can use the crockpot a lot more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2013)

I have been cooking a homemade chile for the last few hours for tonight. This is a new recipe though, so not sure how it will taste.


----------



## javlin (Oct 20, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Wouldn't you use some flour as a binder? I would think they would just fall apart. We used to eat "salmon croquettes" as a kid. Made from canned salmon ofcourse. Add an egg and some minced onion. Form into a patty and roll in flour. Shake off excess, dip in egg and roll in cornmeal. Fry 'er up.
> 
> And at my house, having a rule that encouraged us kids to eat in a frenzy would have only invited dad to rap us in the head to slow down. He hated fast eating.




Could be Matt I know I tried it like the way I described it some years back and had that kind of issue it seems still good,just not as firm as momma's.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well it appears that I'm overruled tonight. Fooking pizza. Again. Having worked for years in pizza restaurants as a kid, the smell is hard to deal with. This includes anything with tomato sauce. Don't get me wrong, when I'm in the mood for pizza or italian I gnosh. But my wife likes it once or twice a week (take and bake or frozen). Makes me ****ing gag. And I'm the bad guy.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2013)

Take and bake (all brands) gets boring real quick and isn't much of anything the 2nd day if leftover. I buy fresh pre-made dough from Italian and Greek bakeries ($1.50 aprox per pie), I buy 4 at a time, freeze 3 and make one with the fresh dough. I bake on a stone at 500 (convection) for about 12 minutes using a sheet of parchment paper to move the dressed pie onto the preheated stone in the oven and back out when cooked.

These pizzas are very good .... and better on the 2nd day if you avoid the microwave and heat instead in a skillet to warm up and crisp up the crust.

Cheese, mushrooms, Greek hot sausage with blended italian cheese. I lightly brush the formed pie with Chinese fish oil before applying the tomato base coat ..... this has the effect of providing an anchovy-saltiness for a wife who doesn't like anchovies but doesn't know when she's eating them ... .

We eat pizza once a week


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2013)

Homemade chilli sounds good.

The pulled pork is 8 hours on low,forgot what it is on high.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 21, 2013)

White bread without nothing all day. Is going in for a stomach examination tomorrow, so I'm not allowed to eat anything but yoghurt, soup and white bread. No butter, no bacon, no eggs, no nothing but that.
And since I hate soup and dislike yoghurt, well...*shrug* 
Am definitely looking forward to getting that examination over and done with tomorrow afternoon, then I'm gonna empty the fridge when I get home again!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2013)

I hope that works out for you, BB. My wife was just diagnosed for her stomach problems. And eating alot doesn't help the matter.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tonight we eat... Deviled Dungeness Crab.


----------



## Readie (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Tonight we eat... Deviled Dungeness Crab.










This Dungeness? I bet the crab was 30 kilos with 28 legs and two heads living in the nuclear warmed waters....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2013)

...and they were on sale! 

-------------------

Hope everything goes well BB.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 26, 2013)

After weeks of lobster, beautifully cooked prime beef and loads of fish, last night it was roast chicken, new potatoes, green salad and a nice refreshing watermelon salad. Just delightful.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2013)

I guess that means it's "Welcome home Mr. Balshaw!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2013)

That was funny.



Tonight I am going old school, grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2013)

Deviled Crab

1/4C chopped onions
1/4C chopped green pepper
1/4C chopped celery

Saute in 2T butter.

Add 1/4C saltine crackers, crumbled and 3/4C heavy cream. Cook until thick and remove from heat. Stir in:

2 Eggs
1/4t salt
1 1/2t mustard (Oh the humanity!)
Pinch of cayenne powder or hot pepper sauce

Add 12-14oz crab meat (Dungeness preferably). Stir to incorporate.

Pack into crab shells, ramekins or large shells. Brown in 400F or broiler oven.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2013)

Tonight I am going REALLY old school, I'm loafing at Matts.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Deviled Crab
> 
> 1/4C chopped onions
> 1/4C chopped green pepper
> ...



And yet you still won't post a picture of her azz.
Inquiring minds want to know....

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2013)

Back off loaf master... she's all mine.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Back off loaf master... she's all mine.



My wife has a nice butt also. Trade you a picture. Fully clothed, of course.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2013)

Pork schnitzel and salad...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 27, 2013)

Italian sausage, fennel and tomato penne pasta with a touch of chilli.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Had a large kebab....I'm offended that there were no bacon, in the kebab!


----------



## Readie (Oct 27, 2013)

Bacon in a kebab?

Its just sliced 'lamb' (or whatever that it is on the pole in front of the grill), mayo and some apology for fresh salad 

Big, greasy and served with a ton of chips.

Only enjoyable after 8 pints.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 27, 2013)

Readie said:


> Bacon in a kebab?
> 
> Its just sliced 'lamb' (or whatever that it is on the pole in front of the grill), mayo and some apology for fresh salad
> 
> ...



That is a poor excuse for a kebab.

Sheftalia sausage, pork skewer in a pocket bread, diced tomato and parsley over the top sprinkled with a little salt and a good squeeze of lemon juice. Yum.

You won't need pints to chomp that one down!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2013)

You can wrap either the beef or giant scallops with bacon on a kebab - quite tasty actually.

Tonight the kids wanted to make dinner for their mother's birthday so we had roasted chicken, Mediterranean Vegetables, scalloped potatoes with bacon (YES!) with a nice chocolate cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm thinkin' Arby's...

Been a day that's elevated "suck" to a whole new level, so fast-food it shall be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Had a large kebab....I'm offended that there were no bacon, in the kebab!


I'm offended that you could not construct a proper sentence. "was no bacon", is correct.
Danged Swettish! And now I'm offended that I had to type "Swettish".
Is that really a word?
Now I'm offended that I even had to ask that question!


----------



## Readie (Oct 28, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> That is a poor excuse for a kebab.
> 
> Sheftalia sausage, pork skewer in a pocket bread, diced tomato and parsley over the top sprinkled with a little salt and a good squeeze of lemon juice. Yum.
> 
> You won't need pints to chomp that one down!



Sounds better than the shite served here as 'kebabs' Vic.
Plymouth is a Naval city and its drink and vomit on a weekend sooooooo... quality fast food in the city is hard to find.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 29, 2013)

Readie said:


> Sounds better than the shite served here as 'kebabs' Vic.
> Plymouth is a Naval city and its drink and vomit on a weekend sooooooo... quality fast food in the city is hard to find.



Chicken and chip was the go in my days there, mind you that was long before the curry houses popped up.


For dinner tonight was Parmesan Dijon Crusted Chicken with Pan-fried Snow Peas in butter fried onions and capers, drizzled with lemon juice, boiled new potatoes and broccoli. Crisp fresh seedless water melon and pair for seconds.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2013)

Breakfast tonight. Kid's got soccer. Sausage links, eggs, grits and toast.


----------



## Readie (Oct 29, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Chicken and chip was the go in my days there, mind you that was long before the curry houses popped up.



When were you in Gus Vic? 
Somethings have changed, some haven't.


----------



## Readie (Oct 29, 2013)

Tonight we had the slow cooked Somerset pork with apple proper cider.
It was rather good, even though I say that myself


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2013)

Change of venue. Wife brought home a take and bake pepperoni pizza. Making some sautéed mushrooms with garlic, pepper flakes and a little butter to spice 'er up. Looks like breakfast maybe tomorrow.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Did some Fillet Mignon (with a home-made Teriyake marinade) with scalloped potatoes and Pilsner Urquell for the beverage of choice

This was of course, topped off with a Macanudo Maduro


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> When were you in Gus Vic?
> Somethings have changed, some haven't.



Would have been weekends spent either in Plymouth, Torquay or Barnstable during 1966 early 1967. I was stationed at Chivenor in those days and my folks lived in South Brent.



Matt308 said:


> Change of venue. Wife brought home a take and bake pepperoni pizza. Making some sautéed mushrooms with garlic, pepper flakes and a little butter to spice 'er up. Looks like breakfast maybe tomorrow.



Having a variation on that theme tonight, Pepperoni Pasta.


----------



## Readie (Oct 30, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Would have been weekends spent either in Plymouth, Torquay or Barnstable during 1966 early 1967. I was stationed at Chivenor in those days and my folks lived in South Brent.



If you ever visit 'Britain's ocean city' as Plymouth is now grandly titled you would see a lot of changes Vic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Did some Fillet Mignon (with a home-made Teriyake marinade) with scalloped potatoes and Pilsner Urquell for the beverage of choice
> 
> This was of course, topped off with a Macanudo Maduro



Not only does that dinner sound good, but I LOVE Pilsner Urquell. They only have the Heffewiesen at my local grocery haunt.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Not only does that dinner sound good, but I LOVE Pilsner Urquell. They only have the Heffewiesen at my local grocery haunt.


We have several places here in town that have Pilsner Urquell. It's actually easier to find than St. Pauli Girl dark!

By the way, if you enjoy Pilsner Urquell, you'd most likely enjoy Kamonitza or Zagorka. Both are Bulgarian beers based on Czech brewmaster's recipes. Matter of fact, a Bulgarian doctor was so enthralled with Czech beer after his visit to Prague, he came back to Stara Zagora and founded Zagorka based on a recipe he got during his Czech visit.


----------



## yulzari (Oct 31, 2013)

Readie said:


> If you ever visit 'Britain's ocean city' as Plymouth is now grandly titled you would see a lot of changes Vic.



When the ..**! did Plymouth become 'Britain's Ocean City'? ..**! slogan makers. The same sort of people who turned Swilly into North Prospect and expected it to make a difference.

In 1967 Plymouth was still rebuilding the damage caused by the Luftwaffe. In 2013 they are still rebuilding the damage caused by the planners of 1967. Next they will be rebuilding the damage caused by the people who rebuilt the renewed city centre.

Bring back the pedestrian underpasses! Make the planners stand in the cold rain waiting for a pedestrian crossing to stop the traffic instead of being able to walk straight under the roads in the dry.

Anyone want to buy my house in Plymouth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Oct 31, 2013)

'Welcome to Britain's ocean city' is a sign you see as you barrel down the Plympton bypass. I thinks its a stupid title but, no more stupid that 'cultural city' that the PCC have tried so hard to get.
I love Plymouth but, this is silly.

The market end of town is due for a going over soon as its gone south since Derry's ( COOP) shut. 

I really wish that more of the old town had been preserved after WW2's devastation. Other cities did it, why couldn't we?


----------



## yulzari (Oct 31, 2013)

To return to normal programming: boiled smoked bacon with pease pudding and cabbage tomorrow dinner. I have just put the bacon joint and the peas in to soak overnight. Toying with the idea of a golden syrup steamed sponge pudding to follow. All washed down with some Norman poire.


----------



## Readie (Oct 31, 2013)

yulzari said:


> boiled smoked bacon with pease pudding and cabbage tomorrow dinner.....



I suggested to Mrs R that that would be nice John. There is one slight problem though.... they all give me the most appalling wind....


----------



## javlin (Oct 31, 2013)

Nothing special pan fried pork chops in a batter and a box of Uncle Bens Rice .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2013)

Baked Potato Soup with Bacon and Cheddar Cheese

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 31, 2013)

Good old bangers, mash and veggies last night and as it is Friday, fish and chips with a bit of bubble and squeak tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2013)

Bubble and squeak?
Seriously?
That is food!?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2013)

(they're speaking in that secret code again)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2013)

What's the saying? The English and the Americans, a common culture seperated by a common language.

For Halloween my wife made the kids (and us) "Bloody Eye Balls". Basically meatball subs with green olive pupils. Tasty!


----------



## yulzari (Nov 1, 2013)

English and Americans have a common culture? There was me thinking that the English (British) have a common(ish) language but a different culture whereas the British and the French have a common(ish) culture and a different language.

On the secret language front; it's toad in the hole for Sunday's dinner.

John, like me you have probably reached the age where wind is the default dietary setting any way. I am debating finding a way to store and burn it as a green fuel. After tonight we may be self sufficient for days and the Jerusalem artichoke season is about on us too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Nov 1, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Bubble and squeak?
> Seriously?
> That is food!?!



Mmm, bubble and squeak topped with hen fruit for breakfast with brown sauce.

Perhaps with bacon it would be bubble and squeal?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2013)

Someone mention *BACON*!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 1, 2013)

Two options tonight.

Locally caught Pollock fillets home made chips with mushy peas.

Home made oggies with a side of fried Hogs Pud chips.

Proper West Country portions too


----------



## mikec1 (Nov 1, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Simple what is on the dinner table tonight?
> 
> .
> .
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 1, 2013)

Spurred on my success I have got together the ingredients for a home made faggots.

Minced up by my local butcher and then put into pig gut to make the ball shape.

Served up with onion gravy, chopped up whole potatoes with butter and asparagus spears.

Proper 'andsome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Nov 2, 2013)

Readie said:


> Spurred on my success I have got together the ingredients for a home made faggots.
> 
> Minced up by my local butcher and then put into pig gut to make the ball shape.
> 
> ...



Ahh! Drools. Must Get some faggots, chips, mushy peas and gravy at some chippie when I'm in Plymouth next month.

You mean you know what goes into a faggot? For God's sake don't tell me or I'll never eat another one. I've always assumed it was pigs wobbly inside bits minced and wrapped in a pig's caul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 2, 2013)

Skinned pork belly,smoked streaky bacon,pigs liver, pigs heart, onions,bread crumbs, sea salt pepper plus the magic ingredient English mustard.

Mince this little lot up and shove the mix into the pigs caul and roast in onion gravy.

The food that defeated the Spanish Armada 

( for the benefit of the Americans I'll explain the joke.... when the cannon balls ran out we have iron hard west country faggots to fire.... )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Nov 2, 2013)

Readie said:


> Skinned pork belly,smoked streaky bacon,pigs liver, pigs heart, onions,bread crumbs, sea salt pepper plus the magic ingredient English mustard.
> 
> Mince this little lot up and shove the mix into the pigs caul and roast in onion gravy.
> 
> ...



You meat there is actual meat in a faggot!

(was the faggots and fire an intended pun?)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 3, 2013)

Lemon chicken with bok choy, snow peas in butter and sesame oil with sweet chilli noodles.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2013)

Home alone tonight. May just run up to the grocery and get a ribeye steak and throw it on the grill with a blue cheese salad.


----------



## Readie (Nov 3, 2013)

yulzari said:


> You meat there is actual meat in a faggot!



'meat' in a loose sense I suppose  

They have kept West Country blood pure for generations. Maybe they never made in across the Atlantic.....


----------



## Readie (Nov 3, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Home alone tonight. May just run up to the grocery and get a ribeye steak and throw it on the grill with a blue cheese salad.



You are never truly alone in America Matt


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2013)

Veg stir fry...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 6, 2013)

Onion and spinach Frittata with a nice green salad, a real summer feed out on the deck and washed down with chilled Pinot Gris.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 6, 2013)

Post 547 = Pig heart ?? that was odd.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2013)

Wiener Schnitzel and Bratkartoffeln


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2013)

Last night, home-made chili-cheese dogs with a baked potato

Tonight, spagetti with a garlic/tomato/basil sauce. Of course there must be ample amounts of garlic toast with it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh man that sounds delish!!!

Home-made chicken soup with a lot of hot sauce!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2013)

that'll clear your sinuses


----------



## Readie (Nov 7, 2013)

and the bowel 


I have had a pig out today with a Warrens peppered steak pastie, Eccles cake, lamb donab kebab chips (the new place in Ebrington street is good), ham mustard sandwiches, fruit cake... and.....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2013)

I love ham, mayo and mustard sammies. Well looks like I'm gonna make a homemade Hamburger Helper dinner. Think homemade macaroni and cheese with a little hamburger, onion and garlic sautéed and mixed in. Comfort food to eat out of a bowl while the MLS playoffs are going on. Lazyman's food. Well not really, as compared to eating it out of a box, it is kinda a pain in the azz for such a simple dish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2013)

Me and the wife both got home late today. So no cooking. Just 2 burgers and fries from Steak and Shake. 

I guess some days you just have to give in to the terrible fast foods...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2013)

Eh...fast food isn't all that bad once in a while. Just some FF joints are better than others.

Tonight I'm not in the mood for anything that requires much effort. Thinking I'll do some Shake-n-Bake chicken and mashed taters (the instant kind).


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

Thai rare beef salad with homemade dressing and savoury pan fried noodles.


----------



## Readie (Nov 8, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I guess some days you just have to give in to the terrible fast foods...



Some days it just has to be done....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't eat out, as I've worked at too many restaurants to know better. But, having bought my fair share of burgers, Wendy's puts out a pretty good looking product.


----------



## Readie (Nov 8, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I don't eat out, as I've worked at too many restaurants to know better. But, having bought my fair share of burgers, Wendy's puts out a pretty good looking product.



'Wendy Burgers' disappeared here when the MaccyD / Burger King juggernaut arrived.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2013)

Spaghetti bolognese spiced up with a bit of chorizo...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2013)

That sounds good.


----------



## Hotntot (Nov 8, 2013)

Pasta, mixed with bacon and a homemade sauce, simple yet somehow very delicious; followed by some apple crumble. If only only I could take the credit for making it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 8, 2013)

Cauliflower and ham macaroni cheese tonight, just right for a day when the temperature has plummeted from a blistering 32c yesterday to forecasted 23c today and even less tomorrow.

Climate change………………………….na.. 'it's not happening'………………..bullsh!t!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Climate change………………………….na.. 'it's not happening'………………..bullsh!t!!!


Had to laugh at that one! Just saw the news about the Arctic and how the polar ice had spread out much faster than they thought (remember, the Arctic ice was supposed to be gone by 2012) and they've been recording some of the coldest temperatures ever recorded.

Anyway...dinner tonight: leftovers...Chicken, salad beer. Only the chicken was leftovers. The salad and beer were fresh.

Don't ever accept a leftover beer. Ever.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 9, 2013)

Bacon wrapped Spam.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2013)

Real simple here too...Ham and tomato pan fried toasted sammies....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2013)

Cabbage rolls ( stuffed cabbage ) with tomato sauce.


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

After an assault on my guts all week, its good old homemade slow cooker chicken stew suet dumplings.


----------



## Hotntot (Nov 10, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Bacon wrapped Spam.



Ha, Ha, ...mmmm.. choice.


----------



## Readie (Nov 10, 2013)

Been taking it easy today food wise. Eaten too much and its not agreed with my medicines...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2013)

Brathaenchen (roasted whole chicken) with Semmelknoedel (bread dumplings) and Rotkohl (Red Cabbage)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 10, 2013)

Good old lamb bangers, mashed potato and pumpkin with Chinese broccoli last night, just right after a day of steady rain and a temp that only reached 13c.

Tonight with a similar days weather forecast it will be chicken amatriciana with smashed potatoes and cabbage slowly cooked in butter, sprinkled with caraway seed.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2013)

A roasted pork chop with potatoes and green beans.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2013)

A single chop?
2 pounder?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Brathaenchen (roasted whole chicken) with Semmelknoedel (bread dumplings) and Rotkohl (Red Cabbage)



I love it when American food has other world names. Brings us back to our roots.

Went over to Mom's tonight and made BBQ burgers and she made oven fries. Some coleslaw, baked beans and antipasti rounded out the evening. Worried about her, I am.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2013)

Pork chops and then for dessert a homemade pear, apple and cinnamon crumble with custard, went down a treat after the cold rugby training...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2013)

Turkey sandwich!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2013)

Turkey sandwich!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2013)

Only one?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2013)

Red cabbage and brats ....


----------



## stona (Dec 1, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Had to laugh at that one! Just saw the news about the Arctic and how the polar ice had spread out much faster than they thought (remember, the Arctic ice was supposed to be gone by 2012) and they've been recording some of the coldest temperatures ever recorded.
> 
> Anyway...dinner tonight: leftovers...Chicken, salad beer. Only the chicken was leftovers. The salad and beer were fresh.
> 
> Don't ever accept a leftover beer. Ever.




That's like saying because it was five degrees warmer in July than March it will be even warmer in November. The data you refer to is taken over a very short period. It's very poor and unscientific reporting (I was once a scientist) and has been widely repeated, here in the UK it was the Daily Mail that jumped on this particular band wagon.
The long term trend for global temperature, and this is the difference between climate and weather, is up. The only debate is how much of this effect is due to human activity and how much is due to us still being in the process of leaving the last ice age.

I've just polished off a very nice roast beef dinner with roasted potatoes and parsnips along with carrots and brussels sprouts, all washed down with a nice bottle of Saint-Joseph. I can hardly move 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2013)

Roast chicken followed by lemon drizzle cake...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2013)

Lemon-drizzle cake!!? I don't like cake and that sounds lovely.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2013)

"...I was once a scientist"

I played one, once, in a TV commercial ....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2013)

For dinner last night it was fresh Venison Tenderloins from a little deer a buddy harvested with his Muzzleloader the evening before.
Sliced them 1/4" thick and fried in some butter, salt, pepper. Served with fried potato slices and onions. Tasty!


----------



## stona (Dec 2, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "...I was once a scientist"
> 
> I played one, once, in a TV commercial ....



Did they award you a degree after that ?  I had to put in three years for mine.

I do like a lemon drizzle cake !

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not a scientist, but I stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 3, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I'm not a scientist, but I stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night...



I bet there was no lemon drizzle cake 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## yulzari (Dec 3, 2013)

Mutton stew with dumplings tonight. Everything bar the flour came from our little patch (well the mutton was via a certain arrangement with a near neighbour farmer). Cider is in the fridge and dumpling just about to be placed on the stew to rise.


----------



## stona (Dec 3, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Mutton stew with dumplings tonight. Everything bar the flour came from our little patch (well the mutton was via a certain arrangement with a near neighbour farmer). Cider is in the fridge and dumpling just about to be placed on the stew to rise.



Sounds great. It's something I haven't eaten for years, but my mum used to do a fantastic neck of mutton stew with dumplings.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2013)

After 5 days of turkey sandwiches, I changed things up and made Shepherd's pie. Heaven................


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2013)

Five days of Turkey Sammies!? Dearest God! 

That's post apocalyptic eats, man! And I like turkey sammies! Even with bacon!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2013)

Doing the basics tonight:
Fish sticks and tater tots...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 4, 2013)

On my tod tonight so went for a takeaway from 'Wok it up', an all time favourite 'Singapore Noodles', a bloody big bowl of them…………………..Oh and not forgetting the wine…………….Bliss.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2013)

I never think of drinking wine with Asian food. Come to think of it a sweet wine with really spicy Asian food sounds pretty good, actually.

Not sure what we are doing for dinner tonight. Maybe BLTs.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll drink wine with anything………………..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2013)

"...wine with Asian food"

Sake. Hot or Ice Cold. Easy-peezy home brew (university days ... ) and later top drawer stuff at hoods restaurants


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Tonight, Macaroni and Cheese and wash it down with a beer, or ten. Might be so pi$$ed off at the drive home in the snow that I may skip the Mac Cheese altogether!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Dec 5, 2013)

Just put a bacon joint in the slow cooker with fried onions,garlic and black pepper together with some split peas.

Bacon and mushy peas for dinner tomorrow, probably with sauteed potatoes.

By the miracle of a blender I daresay pea soup for Sunday.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love pea soup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Dec 8, 2013)

SWMBO is making a duck casserole and a bananna cake as I write.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

Banana cake, now that sounds interesting!


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 8, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Banana cake, now that sounds interesting!



Sounds great! Especially with lemon icing 

Anywho - tonight its my wife's Lasagne, and lemon meringue pie - two of my favourites!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't cook, the family is over-nighting in P.G., the wife forgot to leave me money for pizza and my buggered up foot won't allow me to go to the ATM to get money......I'm going to die.

Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

Lamb kebab in pocket bread. Memories of Cyprus and soooooooo much brandy.


----------



## yulzari (Dec 9, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> I don't cook, the family is over-nighting in P.G., the wife forgot to leave me money for pizza and my buggered up foot won't allow me to go to the ATM to get money......I'm going to die.
> 
> Geo



Should I give you bacon?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2013)

Think I need some comfort food. Gonna make up some mushroom soup, perhaps.


----------



## javlin (Dec 30, 2013)

Real basic tonight baked beans/dogs,diced/fried potatoes and bread w/butter cannot get any simpler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheese Fondue
Tiramisu


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2014)

We had Beef Roast, Yorkshire Pudding, Pea Salad, cheese/rice pilaf with Figgie Pudding for desert.

Though the Figgie Pudding hardened my arteries just making it, it was a mighty fine tasting dish!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2014)

We had Sauerbraten, Semmelknödel and Rotkohl.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2014)

We had beef wellington with hollandaise sauce, mashed potatoes (without gravy! WTF!), asparagus, along with an awesome tossed salad for Christmas dinner. Tasty is not the word.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 26, 2014)

Prime rib roast with au jus juice, huge baked potatoes with butter, crumbled bacon, green onion and sour cream, home made cranberry sauce, green beans almandine, corn casserole, and a salad toped off with blackberry pie alamode.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Predictable turkey yesterday, gammon today. Along with lots of nice wine...


----------



## javlin (Mar 8, 2017)

Fried Catfish,White Beans over Rice and Cornbread w/butter.Simple and Good!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

Buuuurpppp! Teriyaki Chicken with Pork fried rice and some nice egg rolls!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2017)

Two chili cheese dogs and Kraft Macaroni & Cheese. I was deliciously slumming it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Mar 8, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Two chili cheese dogs and Kraft Macaroni & Cheese. I was deliciously slumming it!


Sounds like a single man's dinner there Vick?


Robert Porter said:


> Buuuurpppp! Teriyaki Chicken with Pork fried rice and some nice egg rolls!


I got a sister law first generation from S.Korea she can cook that stuff Goood.She goes down the boats/harbor and gets the 15-20 count shrimp fresh ($2-3lb) does fry that no sauce of any kind is needed.The GOM is 1/3mile from my house as the crow flies by the way that Bayou dinner from my next door neighbor Louisiana was delicious.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2017)

Actually my wife made it...maybe she's telling me something...


----------



## javlin (Mar 8, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Actually my wife made it...maybe she's telling me something...


Just a little slow are we


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2017)

Ooops.....something is brewing.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2017)

Honestly, she could do better!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2017)

I am a purest when it comes to grilling, only hard lump charcoal - non of this propane <bleep>

Grilled Burgers, chicken & salmon - no veggies. Just a good ole meatatarian meal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 9, 2017)

Thai chicken and shrimp with noodles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2017)

Flying home to Germany tomorrow for a few weeks. Can't wait for some great home cooked German meals again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Mar 14, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Flying home to Germany tomorrow for a few weeks. Can't wait for some great home cooked German meals again...


just the trip should be nice but nothing like home cook'in as for me tonight grilled hamburgers easy go'in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2017)

Reporting from Germany here...

Lunch: Homemade Schnitzel and Schwabian Potato Salad

Dinner: A fine selection of cured meats and hams, and fine cheeses. Served with Farmers Bread

The best of which was the real smoked Blackforest ham. Not the imitation stuff they call Blackforest Ham in the Deli sections of Supermarkets in the US.

Hmmm, my absolute favorite!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 16, 2017)

Spaghetti with my own homemade red sauce sounds good! Lots of meat! But failing that have to see if I can get a flight to Germany...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Reporting from Germany here...
> 
> Lunch: Homemade Schnitzel and Schwabian Potato Salad
> 
> ...



Dang you................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2017)

Yesterday: Döner Kebab

Todsy: Deer Medallions with Spätzle and Chanterelle Mushrooms in a wine sauce. Hmmm...


----------



## javlin (Mar 18, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yesterday: Döner Kebab
> 
> Todsy: Deer Medallions with Spätzle and Chanterelle Mushrooms in a wine sauce. Hmmm...



Hey!Hey!That sounds like you are going out to a 4 star restaurant  A sauce can make the meal brother.I had in Pensacola down on the boardwalk Scallops in a Raspberry Sauce I just like sauces and if it's on the menu more than likely I'll give it a try.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2017)

javlin said:


> Hey!Hey!That sounds like you are going out to a 4 star restaurant  A sauce can make the meal brother.I had in Pensacola down on the boardwalk Scallops in a Raspberry Sauce I just like sauces and if it's on the menu more than likely I'll give it a try.



Nope all homemade by my mother in law. She can cook...


----------



## javlin (Mar 18, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope all homemade by my mother in law. She can cook...



Yeah we did not marry the wives because they could cook atleast in this household.I am the cook here if you are eating real food but I have to say in the last 5 years she has gotten quite good at cookies and Hors d’Oeuvres.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 18, 2017)

COOKIES! Me want cookie!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2017)

javlin said:


> Yeah we did not marry the wives because they could cook atleast in this household.I am the cook here if you are eating real food but I have to say in the last 5 years she has gotten quite good at cookies and Hors d’Oeuvres.



My wife is a very good cook actually, but I am the hobby chef in this family.


----------

